# 🌳🌙『 Non-hacked Dream Towns 』🌙🌳



## Dracule (Aug 17, 2018)

_So, I really enjoy visiting Dream Addresses. It’s quite interesting to see what others do to their towns, whether it be hacking specific places to add variety or working hard with the limitations one’s given.

That being said, I’ve found it difficult to search for well-thought-out Dream Towns that aren’t hacked. The pretty screenshots of A.C.N.L. towns from Tumblr or other sites are almost always hacked, so it appears to others that your town can only reach that “DA quality” if you hack it to your advantage. I’d much rather have a place where I can see towns that aren’t hacked at all (not even to the most minor bush or tree placement).

If anyone would like to share Dream Addresses or even your own (as long as neither are hacked), then that’d be beneficial!_



*Side Note (1): I know there’s an “Official Dream Address Thread,” but I’ve browsed most of it already (and will be adding any I’ve visited to a list of non-hacked dream towns). You can also share some DAs from there if you’d like to give a shout-out to a fellow forum member.

Side Note (2): This thread is in no way knocking down those who hack their towns. Hacked towns are so beautiful and creative! However, I feel like it’s all I ever see. It can be a bit disheartening to someone who doesn’t hack and just wants some attainable landscaping inspiration from DAs.*




Spoiler: Non-hacked Dream Towns: A - C



~
☾ Aeternia ☾ 5A00-0117-FC1C ☾ Margie ☾


> AUTUMN | HOMELY | MODERN | BLUES | PURPLES | WHITES | NATIVE CHERRY | CLEAR NIGHT


☾ Agima ☾ 6A00-001A-1D74 ☾ Eos ☾


> SUMMER | NATURAL | OVERGROWN | BLUES | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE UNKNOWN | CLEAR NIGHT


☾ Alien ☾ 6E00-00F1-2FE8 ☾ Jen ☾


> AUTUMN | OLD-WORLD | OVERGROWN | BLUES | REDS | WHITES | NATIVE PEACH | BRIGHT MORNING


☾ Anthemly ☾ 6D00-0031-2515 ☾ Emma ☾


> SPRING | HOMELY | SECLUDED | BLACKS | PURPLES | WHITES | NATIVE PEACH | CLOUDY DAY


☾ Aoki ☾ 4E00-000F-8775 ☾ Aimee ☾


> WINTER | COLORFUL | ORGANIZED | ORANGES | REDS | YELLOWS | NATIVE ORANGE | STARRY NIGHT


☾ ApplePie ☾ 7B00-003E-1F15 ☾ Apples ☾


> SPRING | KAWAII | TRANQUIL | BLUES | PINKS | WHITES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | CHERRY BLOSSOM NIGHT


☾ Arashian ☾ 4D00-00AE-777B ☾ Corrine ☾


> SPRING | ORCHARD-FILLED | ZEN | BLUES| PURPLES | REDS | NATIVE ORANGE | CHERRY BLOSSOM DAY


☾ Aubade ☾ 5E00-001F-C58D ☾ Daylight ☾


> SUMMER | FORESTED | SIMPLISTIC | YELLOWS | MORE YELLOWS | WHITES | NATIVE ORANGE | CLEAR DAY


☾ Beaver ☾ 4F00-00C6-0054 ☾ Pep Pati ☾


> AUTUMN | RELAXING | QUIANT | BLACKS | ORANGES | REDS | NATIVE CHERRY | SNOWY EVENING


☾ Biscotti ☾ 7B00-0034-8A1E ☾ Candy ☾


> AUTUMN | CHARMING | OPEN-PATHED | PINKS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE APPLE | SOFT EVENING


☾ Bluedale ☾ 4B00-0051-BEE1 ☾ Lanstar ☾


> SPRING | LIVELY | STRUCTURED | BLUES | PURPLES | WHITES | NATIVE ORANGE | CLOUDY DAY


☾ Caesura ☾ 5C00-004E-390E ☾ Violet ☾


> SUMMER | SECLUDED | ZEN | BLUES | PURPLES | WHITES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | STORMY DAY


☾ Canaan ☾ 4F00-000F-7CA6 ☾ Emmaka ☾


> SUMMER | VIBRANT | GIRLY | PINKS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE PEAR | CLOUDY DAY


☾ Cantown ☾ 4A00-00F4-8D29 ☾ Trista ☾


> AUTUMN | NATURAL | OPEN-PATHED | REDS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE UNKNOWN | STARRY NIGHT


☾ Cascades ☾ 5E00-00F5-60EA ☾ Gail ☾


> SUMMER | CLOVER-PATHED | OVERGROWN | ORANGES | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE PEAR | STARRY EVENING


☾ Chocolat ☾ 5B00-0011-F739 ☾ Kia ☾


> AUTUMN | FRESH | ORGANIZED | BLACKS | ORANGES | REDS | NATIVE CHERRY | BRIGHT DAY


☾ Cit?lune ☾ 4F00-001F-F5E6 ☾ Estel ☾


> SPRING | FORESTED | MYSTICAL | BLUES | ORANGES | WHITES | NATIVE PEACH | VELVET MORNING


☾ Cutetown ☾ 5A00-00EB-2E08 ☾ Val ☾


> WINTER | NATURAL | ZEN | BLACKS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE PEACH | CLEAR DAY


~





Spoiler: Non-hacked Dream Towns: D - K



~
☾ Dale ☾ 5E00-00B7-5DDD ☾ Sierra ☾


> WINTER | EARTHY | SCENIC | BLACKS | REDS | WHITES | NATIVE PEACH | SNOWY DAY


☾ Daybreak ☾ 5E00-002E-2410 ☾ Aurora ☾


> SUMMER | ROMANTIC | STRUCTURED | BLUES | PINKS | WHITES | NATIVE APPLE | STARRY EVENING


☾ Delalie ☾ 6D00-0014-BD1F ☾ Delal ☾

☾ Dorne ☾ 7E00-0048-3D9F ☾ Lexus ☾

☾ Dreamy ☾ 5D00-011C-6AD5 ☾ Lexi ☾


> SPRING | FAIRYTALE | PASTEL | BLUES | PINKS | WHITES | NATIVE ORANGE | CLEAR DAY


☾ Duskfall ☾ 5F00-00EC-1F50 ☾ Chip ☾

☾ Eden ☾ 4B00-0016-678E  ☾ Lani ☾


> WINTER | MODERN | STRUCTURED | BLUES | GOLDS | WHITES | NATIVE PEAR | CLOUDY DAY


☾ Elm Isle ☾ 4D00-001E-7040 ☾ Silas ☾

☾ Emori ☾ 4B00-0096-A7B2 ☾ Yubin ☾

☾ Erised ☾ 4E00-00A9-61DA ☾ Emma ☾

☾ Everred ☾ 4E00-005B-C5C1 ☾ Aliyah ☾

☾ Faebi ☾ 4B00-013E-5981 ☾ Kia ☾

☾ Flora ☾ 5F00-008C-E307 ☾ Lily ☾

☾ Florence ☾ 6A00-0010-7961 ☾ Abigail ☾

☾ Flowert ☾ 5E00-00F6-8277 ☾ Snow ☾


> WINTER | PEACEFUL | SEQUESTERED | WHITES | WHITES | MORE WHITES | NATIVE CHERRY | SNOWY NIGHT


☾ Gavotte ☾ 4C00-00A2-8D6A ☾ Claire ☾

☾ Glendale ☾ 4E00-0069-F5E0 ☾ Devon c: ☾

☾ Hangzhou ☾ 5D00-00C4-D1D1 ☾ Mei ☾

☾ Hayfon ☾ 4D00-00F9-301F ☾ Vinny ☾


> WINTER | HOLIDAYS | ZEN | PURPLES | REDS | WHITES | NATIVE CHERRY | SNOWY NIGHT


☾Himawari ☾ 5E00-006F-F1D4 ☾ Mami ☾

☾ Hyrule ☾ 4C00-004C-AC9D ☾ Erica ☾

☾ Ichigo ☾ 7C00-005C-0C97 ☾ Steph ☾

☾ Kanagawa ☾ 5C00-010E-BB3C ☾ HaJi ☾

☾ Komorebi ☾ 5C00-0096-B723 ☾ Rena ☾


> AUTUMN | PICTURESQUE | VINTAGE | REDS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE APPLE | VIBRANT EVENING


☾ Kyoshi ☾ 5B00-0093-27A2 ☾ Korra ☾


> SPRING | COMFY | KAWAII | PINKS | PURPLES | WHITES | NATIVE APPLE | RAINY DAY


~





Spoiler: Non-hacked Dream Towns: L - R



~
☾ Leafton ☾ 5B00-00AE-394F ☾ Anthony ☾


> WINTER | COLORFUL | MODERN | BLACKS | BLUES | REDS | NATIVE APPLE | AURORA-COVERED NIGHT


☾ Lilycove ☾ 5F00-0065-D278 ☾ Kalel ☾


> SPRING | KAWAII | LOVELY | ORANGES | PINKS | WHITES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | CHERRY BLOSSOM EVENING



☾ Luna ☾ 5D00-0013-7F3D ☾ Lily ☾

☾ Maplerow ☾ 4C00-00AC-75E0 ☾ Angie ☾

☾ Marbella ☾ 7B00-0060-6762 ☾ Aline ☾

☾ Mariposa ☾ 4B00-002F-E8F8 ☾ Tessie ☾

☾ Merupuri ☾ 6F00-014F-A2A8 ☾ Lisa ☾

☾ Migar ☾ 5E00-009F-B6CB ☾ Ana ☾

☾ Mistvale ☾ 4A00-0064-B02A ☾ Clair ☾

☾ Moonview ☾ 4D00-0078-5498 ☾ Cadette ☾

☾ Moonwood ☾ 5F00-0137-D8C6 ☾ Thorn ☾

☾ Narnia ☾ 6C00-013E-47D4 ☾ Jo ☾

☾ Newcity ☾ 7F00-006F-993D ☾ Diego ☾

☾ Newmist ☾ 4C00-002A-1D11 ☾ Preston ☾

☾ Nugget ☾ 5F00-00D4-F05D ☾ Sen ☾


> SPRING | BOTANICAL | MODERN | PINKS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE PEACH | RAINY MORNING


☾ Oceana ☾ 4D00-001E-84EA ☾ Madelade ☾

☾ Oniville ☾ 4E00-00A7-4AB4 ☾ Eyedol ☾

☾ Ophylix ☾ 4F00-002E-576B ☾ Phoebe ☾

☾ PacVille ☾ 4A00-0106-708C ☾ Paco ☾

☾ Pandora ☾ 7B00-00E8-A3CD ☾ Elise ☾


> SUMMER | DREAMY | OVERGROWN | REDS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE CHERRY | DOUBLE-RAINBOW DAY


☾ PARADISE ☾ 4F00-00F6-46CA ☾ Jared ☾


> WINTER | FORESTED | OLD-WORLD | BLACKS | BLUES | ORANGES | NATIVE PEAR | CLOUDY DAY


☾ Paradise ☾ 4F00-00C1-3DB5 ☾ Rianne ☾

☾ Pemberly ☾ 4C00-0019-BB3F ☾ James ☾

☾ Petrikor ☾ 4E00-005A-F407 ☾ Bunny ☾


> SPRING | FORESTED | OVERGROWN | PURPLES | YELLOWS | WHITES | NATIVE CHERRY | CHERRY BLOSSOM EVENING


☾ Phoenix ☾ 4E00-013D-FA71 ☾ Chain ☾

☾ Riften ☾ 4A00-0111-58D2 ☾ Bastille ☾


> AUTUMN | OPEN-PATHED | STRUCTURED | REDS | YELLOWS | WHITES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | SOFT EVENING


~





Spoiler: Non-hacked Dream Towns: S - Z



~
☾ Sakura ☾ 5A00-00AC-E8E9 ☾ Destani ☾ 


> SUMMER | GARDEN-ESQUE | ZEN | PURPLES | REDS | WHITES | NATIVE CHERRY | CLOUDY NIGHT


☾ Schinken ☾ 7B00-006B-77B9 ☾ Lina ☾


> SPRING | FAIRYTALE | FEMININE | BLACKS | PINKS | PURPLES | NATIVE PEACH | CHERRY BLOSSOM EVENING


☾ Scrolwrk ☾ 4B00-00CA-9273 ☾ x ☾


> WINTER | SOLEMN | OPEN-PATHED | GOLDS | GOLDS | MORE GOLDS | NATIVE CHERRY | STARRY NIGHT


☾ Serenade ☾ 5E00-00CA-CBE8 ☾ Ghost~ ☾


> WINTER | HISTORICAL | ORGANIZED | BLACKS | BLUES | WHITES | NATIVE APPLE | CLEAR DAY


☾ Sol ☾ 5F00-001A-86DC ☾ Iris ☾


> SPRING | HOMEY | URBAN | BLUES | PURPLES | WHITES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | STARRY EVENING


☾ Sunshine ☾ 6B00-002F-42A8 ☾ Emily ☾


> SPRING | AQUATIC | DREAMY | PINKS | PURPLES | WHITES| NATIVE UNKNOWN | CHERRY BLOSSOM EVENING


☾ Toledo ☾ 4D00-0128-B579 ☾ Yael ☾


> AUTUMN | MEDIEVAL | SCENIC | BLUES | ORANGES | REDS | NATIVE PEACH | CLOUDY EVENING


☾ Tsuki ☾ 7C00-0066-D2F0 ☾ Aoife ☾


> SPRING | OVERGROWN | ZEN | BLUES | PURPLES | WHITES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | STORMY DAY


☾ Twinleaf ☾ 6E00-0026-FF82 ☾ Jean ☾


> SPRING | GIRLY | ARISTOCRATIC | PINKS | PURPLES | WHITES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | CHERRY BLOSSOM EVENING


☾ Ume ☾ 4A00-00F4-9FD3 ☾ Kai ☾


> SPRING | SEQUESTERED | ZEN | PURPLES | WHITES | MORE WHITES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | WARM EVENING


☾ Undella ☾ 4E00-0019-4634 ☾ Megan ☾


> AUTUMN | ROMANTIC | QUIANT | BLACKS | ORANGES | WHITES | NATIVE CHERRY | VIBRANT EVENING


☾ Verandi ☾ 4C00-0013-7052 ☾ Nick ☾


> WINTER | ORGANIZED | RELAXING | REDS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE ORANGE | CLOUDY NIGHT


☾ Vista ☾ 5E00-0011-4E6E ☾ Kia ☾


> SPRING | MAGICAL | ZEN | PINKS | PURPLES | WHITES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | CHERRY BLOSSOM DAY


☾ Wayfield ☾ 4F00-0023-63E9 ☾ Ranae ☾


> SUMMER | MODERN | SCENIC | PINKS | PURPLES | ORANGES | NATIVE APPLE | CLOUDY DAY


☾ Wish ☾ 5E00-006E-1162 ☾ Lavender ☾


> SPRING | ENCHANTING | SWEET | BLUES | PINKS | WHITES | NATIVE APPLE | STARRY NIGHT


☾ Woodland ☾ 5F00-0051-3FF5 ☾ Justin ☾


> SPRING | COLORFUL | PEACEFUL | BLUES | REDS | YELLOWS | NATIVE ORANGE | OVERCAST DAY


☾ Woodbury ☾ 7D00-003D-8FFC ☾ Jessi ☾


> AUTUMN | ANTIQUE | QUIANT | PINKS | REDS | WHITES | NATIVE CHERRY | STARRY NIGHT


☾ Wychmere ☾ 5B00-001F-0BB9 ☾ Kaiser ☾


> AUTUMN | MYSTICAL | WITCHY | GOLDS | ORANGES | PURPLES | NATIVE UNKNOWN | WARM EVENING


☾ Zodell ☾ 4B00-000F-734F ☾ Kira ☾


> WINTER | BARREN | NATURAL | REDS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE APPLE | OVERCAST DAY


~





Spoiler: Non-hacked Dream Towns: W.I.P Section



~
☾ Bouquet ☾ 4F00-0113-3C7F ☾ Marigold ☾


> AUTUMN | COZY | PEACEFUL | REDS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE CHERRY | STARRY NIGHT


☾ Creepy ☾ 5D00-001F-ADF8 ☾ Hunter ☾


> SPRING | EERIE | TRANQUIL | PINKS | REDS | YELLOWS | NATIVE UNKNOWN | CHERRY BLOSSOM NIGHT


☾ L?rien ☾ 4F00-00BA-82B9 ☾ Peachy ☾


> SPRING | COLLEGE TOWN | HOMEY | BLACKS | ORANGES | WHITES | NATIVE APPLE | VELVET MORNING


☾ Moriyo ☾ 4C00-00D6-FECB ☾ Kasumi ☾


> AUTUMN | MAGICAL | NATURAL | PINKS | PURPLES | YELLOWS | NATIVE PEACH | DOUBLE-RAINBOW DAY


☾Truville ☾ 4F00-00D5-1DA1 ☾ Nicole ☾


> AUTUMN | NATURAL | OPEN-SPACED | REDS | WHITES | YELLOWS | NATIVE PEAR | CLEAR DAY


~




*There will be an addition to the thread by me putting together key words or phrases below each Dream Address for more thorough navigation. However, it’ll be awhile before there are little tags added to the entire list since I’m busy outside of the belltree community. 

I’ll be trying to re-visit most of the Dream Addresses in order to accurately give them the correct words so that others might be able to pick and choose which dreams they prefer to visit without guessing. Let me know what you think of the descriptive words that are being added.*



_When submitting a Dream Town Address, please include... 
*☾ Town Name ☾ Dreamcode ☾ Mayor Name ☾* 
This makes it easier to place it on the list.

If you would like to add your own TAGS, please include...
*Season | Theme | Theme | Color | Color | Color | Native Fruit | Time*
Do not add more than 2 themes or 3 colors, and capitalize each entire word. You should have a total of 8 TAGS listed (no more, no less).

*ALSO:* Your town completion needs to be between 80%-100%. If you feel you are below that, I will add your town to a *W.I.P Section*. This is so people can differentiate when visiting a nearly/fully completed town or going into a town that still needs some work._



*


Spoiler: Types of Skies at Time of Day



~
Time Codenames

MORNING:
- Clear morning (No clouds)
- Cloudy morning (Some clouds)
- Rainy morning (Some raindrops)
- Velvet morning (Full violet-tinted hues)
- Bright morning (Full deep blue-tinted hues)
- Cherry blossom morning (Some floating petals)

DAY:
- Clear day (No clouds)
- Cloudy day (Some clouds)
- Rainy day (Some raindrops)
- Overcast day (All gray)
- Stormy day (Thunder/Lightening)
- Rainbow day (One rainbow)
- Double-rainbow day (Two rainbows)
- Snowy day (Some snowdrops)
- Cherry blossom day (Some floating petals)

EVENING:
- Clear evening (No clouds)
- Cloudy evening (Some clouds)
- Soft evening (Blue, orange-tinted hues)
- Warm evening (Full orange-tinted hues)
- Vibrant evening (Violet, pink-tinted hues)
- Starry evening (Some stars)
- Snowy evening (Some snowdrops)
- Cherry blossom evening (Some floating petals)

NIGHT:
- Clear night (No clouds or stars)
- Cloudy night (Some clouds)
- Stormy night (Thunder/Lightening)
- Starry night (Full of stars)
- Snowy night (Some snowdrops)
- Aurora-covered night (Aurora Borealis appears)
- Cherry blossom night (Some floating petals)
~



*


Spoiler: F.A.Qs (Frequently Asked Questions)



~
Q: _I’m not sure if my town is at the *80%-100% completion* mark. Is there a way to gage that percentage and what goes into it?_
A: _Normally, yes. It is recommended for you to visit a couple of the towns from the list first, because they will tell you what that progress should look like. What people consider when designing their town is/are *Characters, Town Maps, Themes, Colors, Neighbor-Selection, Landscaping, QR Codes, Public Works Projects (PWPs), and House Exterior and Interior Design.* These considerations are often already implemented and carefully placed in one’s town._

Q: _What does *“native fruit”* mean exactly and why do I need to add it as one of my *TAGS?*_
A: _This means the fruit that you start off with in your town. It is one of the five main fruits *(apples, cherries, oranges, peaches, and pears)* that you are able to grow a perfect version of if you choose to. There are visitors who enjoy knowing which fruit originates in your town, and usually expect a perfect version present somewhere; it adds to the whole atmosphere whether knowingly or unknowingly._

Q: _I have various colored flowers around my town. How do I decide which three colors to include as my *TAGS*?_
A: _One way is to try to think of what kinds of colors best represent your themes and season. You most likely have decided to pick shades and hues that compliment those choices. Another way is to look around your town and see if there are colors more prominent than others *(EX: I have more reds, whites, and yellows than any of the oranges or golds in my town, so I chose those three colors).* Overall, it is always better to include what you have MORE of so that it doesn’t deceive any visitors._

Q: _I plan to change my *season* every time the season changes in real-life. Should I inform you and how so?_
A: _In order to keep everything organized, yes. Please inform me by *posting on this thread or by sending me a “Visitor Message” (VM).* I am perfectly happy to accommodate to such requests!_
~







*Total Dream Addresses Listed: 93*​


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 17, 2018)

Ah, nice thread. I enjoy visiting dream towns too! Let's share our favorites here!
I remember that this one impressed me a lot:

3B00 005F 7B26 - I thought it was very creative and something else. I don't think it was hacked, at least not obviously hacked.

If I remeber other towns, I'll post them here.

Another tip: look up "dream diaries" by bitblock an yt. That guy is controversial but he visited a lot of reeeeaally cool, non hacked towns. Most were japanese. He usually posts the dream address too. So maybe you'll get a few new cool addresses!


----------



## Dracule (Aug 17, 2018)

Berrymia said:


> Ah, nice thread. I enjoy visiting dream towns too! Let's share our favorites here!
> I remember that this one impressed me a lot:
> 
> 3B00 005F 7B26 - I thought it was very creative and something else. I don't think it was hacked, at least not obviously hacked.
> ...



Ooh, thank you! I think after I visit each town I’ll list them here just so I have something to go back to. Sometimes it’s hard for me to tell if anyone’s hacked their town if they only did bushes/trees, ya’kmow? 

I’ll check out Bitblock as well. I know Mischacrossing does a weekly dream town visit, but a lot of them are hacked because she visits ones suggested to her.


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 17, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Ooh, thank you! I think after I visit each town I’ll list them here just so I have something to go back to. Sometimes it’s hard for me to tell if anyone’s hacked their town if they only did bushes/trees, ya’kmow?



That's how I WOULD hack too, just very small, unnoticeable things! 
Sometimes, when I visit hacked ones I get really annoyed when the entire ground of the town is scattered with items, bushes and trees etc. Like, i get stuck between all the bushes and trees xD And all the weeds in those towns make me want to pluck every single one xD so, mostly when i visit a town labelled as 'hacked' I get bored quickly bc it's always kinda the same to me xD
Anyways, the DA I listed seems to have been removed from the Dream Suite  I'll look for others and will post them here!


----------



## Dracule (Aug 17, 2018)

Berrymia said:


> That's how I WOULD hack too, just very small, unnoticeable things!
> Sometimes, when I visit hacked ones I get really annoyed when the entire ground of the town is scattered with items, bushes and trees etc. Like, i get stuck between all the bushes and trees xD And all the weeds in those towns make me want to pluck every single one xD so, mostly when i visit a town labelled as 'hacked' I get bored quickly bc it's always kinda the same to me xD
> Anyways, the DA I listed seems to have been removed from the Dream Suite  I'll look for others and will post them here!



I knoooww, haha. Whenever I visit a hacked DA that has too many trees/bushes where I’m unable to navigate properly, I just end up leaving. It’s super frustrating. And okay, I think I’ll do that too. There are quite a few DAs from members that are super pretty and I don’t think are hacked either, so I’ll edit the main thread post and start adding them. :>


----------



## Arjh (Aug 17, 2018)

There was a post about this ages ago and funnily enough I was planning to add a few towns I found on to it now that I've started playing again:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?430410-The-BEST-non-hacked-dream-towns

Hope that link works, but when I find my list I'll add a couple of addresses to it.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 17, 2018)

Arjh said:


> There was a post about this ages ago and funnily enough I was planning to add a few towns I found on to it now that I've started playing again:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?430410-The-BEST-non-hacked-dream-towns
> 
> Hope that link works, but when I find my list I'll add a couple of addresses to it.



Oh, no wonder. I probably should’ve checked the forum further, haha. Thanks for the link! Please do add a couple DAs here if you can find them. <3


----------



## Dracule (Aug 18, 2018)

~ Boop Boop ~

Added some Dream Addresses to  the main thread post!

Enjoy. <3​


----------



## patchworkchimera (Aug 18, 2018)

http://prolistening.tumblr.com/info This person has a whole bunch of unhacked towns, and all of them are fantastic.

DEFINITELY visit Citalune (4F00-001F-F5E6), it's on the nonhacked list in the other thread but I wanted to mention it because it's one of my favorite towns ever.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 18, 2018)

patchworkchimera said:


> http://prolistening.tumblr.com/info This person has a whole bunch of unhacked towns, and all of them are fantastic.
> 
> DEFINITELY visit Citalune (4F00-001F-F5E6), it's on the nonhacked list in the other thread but I wanted to mention it because it's one of my favorite towns ever.



Wow, thank you! I’ll check it out. Also, I’ve watched Mischacrossing visit Citalune! It was so well done that I thought it was hacked, haha. I’ll most likely visit it myself now. :>


----------



## MilkHunter (Aug 19, 2018)

hi. my town is pretty much 80% complete and if you dont mind you can come to see my town. maybe also give some feedback? some areas are done and some are not. 

DA:4B00-0096-A7B2.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 19, 2018)

MilkHunter said:


> hi. my town is pretty much 80% complete and if you dont mind you can come to see my town. maybe also give some feedback? some areas are done and some are not.
> 
> DA:4B00-0096-A7B2.



Yeah, I can do that :>. I’ll go visit sometime today!


----------



## Dracule (Aug 19, 2018)

*Review of Emori*

Landscaping/QR Codes:
I love what you are going for with the bamboo and flowers. The QR codes you are using are reminiscent of Japanese/Chinese landscapes and I love the whole flow of it. However, some parts where you?ve placed the Waterfall-looking QR codes doesn?t fit; specifically in the lower portion of town with Pudges, W. link, etc. Also, I think it would be good to plant more saplings and cedars in areas that look more empty. I suggest a few more saplings where the row of Wisteria Trellises are and tons of flowers; this?ll make it really pop.

PWPs:
So far I enjoy the PWP placements and the types you are using. There are a few that could either be taken out or moved to a better place. I recommend moving the Picnic Blanket closet to where your camp ground is. Putting that close to villager houses feels a little out-of-place. As for the park area, I really like it?but it doesn?t really fit into the whole Asian aesthetic that I?m getting from your town. Maybe use different QR codes that will blend it with the rest of town, so that way you don?t have to replace your playground area. Also, I think you should get rid of the brick bridge and put another wood bridge there (it doesn?t look right considering your other two bridges are wooden).

Character Houses:
I really like the exterior of your mayor?s house. It goes well with all the aquatic areas of your town and also the Asian influences. My favorite room is actually your first-story, left room because you incorporate different furnitures instead of relying on complete sets (I personally do not like when rooms are entirely filled with complete furniture sets. I?m a huge interior design fan, so I think it?s a little lazy). My second favorite is your first-story, backroom. Judy?s tent-house is a good idea for you town! It looks like you?re trying to go for a more marine-vibe for Delkin?s house, but the modern exterior feels out of place. Maybe making it the Zen castle like your mayor?s house will help with that? The only house I think is too different is Tressa?s house. The exterior is way too woodsy for your overall town. I suggest adding more muted, zen colors to it.

Overall:
It looks really, really good. I definitely think my favorite side of town is the first upper-half of the left side, where the Town Plaza and Town Hall are. I think trying to emulate that into the rest of town (maybe repeating patterns in different ways/adding trees and flowers) will pull everything together!

_Side note: I hope I?m not coming off as too nit-picky! (>_<). I love giving advice on towns and I want your town to be the best version of itself, as well as help give you fresh ideas and make you love your town even more. Keep at it!_​


----------



## MilkHunter (Aug 19, 2018)

thanks for the feedback! the upper part of the town is actually zen/asian themed while the lower part is just modern. im trying to turn delkin's house into a restaurant. for the mayor's house, the left room first floor is also my first favourite haha. im looking to complete my town by end of this weke hopefully since i have nothing but time recently. Ill pm you when its all done if you'd like!


----------



## Dracule (Aug 19, 2018)

MilkHunter said:


> thanks for the feedback! the upper part of the town is actually zen/asian themed while the lower part is just modern. im trying to turn delkin's house into a restaurant. for the mayor's house, the left room first floor is also my first favourite haha. im looking to complete my town by end of this weke hopefully since i have nothing but time recently. Ill pm you when its all done if you'd like!



Ohh, yeah! I got the transition from traditional to modern. Thanks for clarifying. Definitely keep going for that if it’s what you love! I’d love a PM once you’ve finished. :>


----------



## Arjh (Aug 23, 2018)

I've found a few:

7B00-0060-6762 Marbella

5C00-004E-390E Caesura

2A00-0072-F2E0 think this is a Japanese town

7B00-003E-1F15 Apple Pie

I  found these on Tumblr, I have a list of towns to visit but don't know if they're hacked or not yet but will post the non hacked addresses.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 23, 2018)

I wouldn't say my town is the best (since I think it is far-fetched to be the best in a world like ours), but my town is unhacked/legit and I have put over 1500 hours in it! If anyone wants to check out PARADISE, my virtual garden, my Dream Address can be found in my signature below!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

Ah this reminds me of my thread I made of bunch of dream addresses, but no one reply on that thread no more so I didn't bump it anymore.
I miss that thread, anyways nice towns.


----------



## Tri (Aug 24, 2018)

You can tell mine's not hacked because my campsite is in a questionable place. Updated it real quick because I just had an important move out, but was going to replant some trees later.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 24, 2018)

Arjh said:


> I've found a few:
> 
> 7B00-0060-6762 Marbella
> 
> ...



Ooh, thank you! I’ll visit them today and add them to the DA list!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> I wouldn't say my town is the best (since I think it is far-fetched to be the best in a world like ours), but my town is unhacked/legit and I have put over 1500 hours in it! If anyone wants to check out PARADISE, my virtual garden, my Dream Address can be found in my signature below!



I’ll go ahead and check it out! Thank you for contributing your own town. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZeldaNumber1 said:


> Ah this reminds me of my thread I made of bunch of dream addresses, but no one reply on that thread no more so I didn't bump it anymore.
> I miss that thread, anyways nice towns.



Aww, I’m sorry :[. If there are any DAs from that thread that you want to share (if you had any of your own), then I’d love for you to write them here!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tri said:


> You can tell mine's not hacked because my campsite is in a questionable place. Updated it real quick because I just had an important move out, but was going to replant some trees later.



Awesome! I’ll go check it out today and add it to the list! I usually will add the non-hacked towns if they’re 90-100% complete. :>


----------



## Dracule (Aug 24, 2018)

*UPDATE:*

Added a bunch of Dream Towns that you guys suggested (whether from your own or from other sources). Also decided to add mine to the list since they?re all non-hacked!

Don?t be shy to suggest your own town if it?s not hacked!

*Enjoy~*​


----------



## Tri (Aug 24, 2018)

What did you think of my town?

I don't have a percent sense of completion for my town, but I guess hold it off from the list until my new orchard grows, I pick up trash and I find a nice starry night or pretty morning : )


----------



## Dracule (Aug 24, 2018)

Tri said:


> What did you think of my town?
> 
> I don't have a percent sense of completion for my town, but I guess hold it off from the list until my new orchard grows, I pick up trash and I find a nice starry night or pretty morning : )



I really enjoyed the colors you have going for it. I could tell there were a few spot you were plotting for different things. I love the starry sky for your town; the darkness/moonlight against the vibrant colors and light QR code path blends well together! Your placements looked good too. :>

I’ll also put your DA under a little WIP section!


----------



## Tri (Aug 24, 2018)

Aw, thanks so much!


----------



## Lanstar (Aug 24, 2018)

You can add my Dream of Bluedale to the list. It is 4B00-0051-BEE1

It's a completed dream town, filled with tons of blue roses and nice path patterns I designed myself.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 24, 2018)

Lanstar said:


> You can add my Dream of Bluedale to the list. It is 4B00-0051-BEE1
> 
> It's a completed dream town, filled with tons of blue roses and nice path patterns I designed myself.



Bluedale is an awesome town! Highly recommended!!


----------



## Dracule (Aug 24, 2018)

Lanstar said:


> You can add my Dream of Bluedale to the list. It is 4B00-0051-BEE1
> 
> It's a completed dream town, filled with tons of blue roses and nice path patterns I designed myself.



Alrighty, I’ll go ahead and add it! Thank you, Lanstar. C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



HHoney said:


> Bluedale is an awesome town! Highly recommended!!



Aw, so sweet! I’ll check Lanstar’s Bluedale out tonight. <3


----------



## lolita.x (Aug 25, 2018)

this thread is so lovely! i will be sure to try and visit all of these towns. personally i dont mind if a town is hacked or not but its nice to know that these towns have been built purely on hard work and dedication


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 25, 2018)

My dream town is 0% hacked. So go ahead and take a stroll in it. You won’t regret dreaming my town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You can find the dream address in my signature.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 25, 2018)

lolita.x said:


> this thread is so lovely! i will be sure to try and visit all of these towns. personally i dont mind if a town is hacked or not but its nice to know that these towns have been built purely on hard work and dedication



Thanks so much, Lolita! I feel the same way, which is why I even started this thread, haha. It can be difficult to find non-hacked towns amongst all the beautifully-built hacked towns. So, I’m glad this could help others and bring to light some of our members’ hard work. C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> My dream town is 0% hacked. So go ahead and take a stroll in it. You won’t regret dreaming my town.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You can find the dream address in my signature.



Awesome! Thanks for sharing, Anthony! I’ll add the DA right now and check out your lovely town sometime today. :>


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 25, 2018)

My Dream towns are non hacked as well, their DAs are in my signature.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 25, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> My Dream towns are non hacked as well, their DAs are in my signature.



Yay! Thanks, Sally <3. I’ll add them all sometime today. :>


----------



## Ellexi (Aug 25, 2018)

Oh wow! I am so happy to see this thread. I always felt ‘not good enough’ compared to hacked DAs. That’s no shade towards them - I love the inspiration and creativity they have. It just felt like I could never create something as nice as theirs, you know? It’s so refreshing to see other people’s stuff that wasn’t hacked hehe


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 26, 2018)

My town is complete and non hacked if you wanna check it out. Link is in my signature!


----------



## Dracule (Aug 26, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> My town is complete and non hacked if you wanna check it out. Link is in my signature!



Hey, dizzy! I actually already have your DA on the list of towns to visit! It’s one of my top favorite towns!

I think I VMed you awhiiiile back telling you I really enjoyed it, hehe. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ellexi said:


> Oh wow! I am so happy to see this thread. I always felt ‘not good enough’ compared to hacked DAs. That’s no shade towards them - I love the inspiration and creativity they have. It just felt like I could never create something as nice as theirs, you know? It’s so refreshing to see other people’s stuff that wasn’t hacked hehe



I feel the same exact way! I would work so hard on my towns trying to get the exact bush/tree placement and it just wouldn’t look as good because some would die. I had to make due with mix and matching placements until I was satisfied. Hacked towns don’t have to worry about that, so they can get that perfect look and placement.

This thread will hopefully help and show how some have achieved very natural or well-placed bushes, trees, flowers, or PWPs without the need for hacking. Yay for inspiration~ 
( ＾∀＾)


----------



## Ellexi (Aug 26, 2018)

Aww Morino, it’s great to know I wasn’t alone hahah. I was CRUSHED when I learned about the finicky/limited shrub placements because I have a flower arch going into a fountain and pathed area, and I got hit with the bush limit...yikes. I still haven’t recovered from that hahaha

Thanks for this thread, though, I’m sure I can fix my town in some degree eventually :S Those stupid rocks, though!


----------



## Dracule (Aug 26, 2018)

Ellexi said:


> Aww Morino, it’s great to know I wasn’t alone hahah. I was CRUSHED when I learned about the finicky/limited shrub placements because I have a flower arch going into a fountain and pathed area, and I got hit with the bush limit...yikes. I still haven’t recovered from that hahaha
> 
> Thanks for this thread, though, I’m sure I can fix my town in some degree eventually :S Those stupid rocks, though!



You’re so welcome! I have a lot of the same experiences as you. Dx

We shall prevail from the dastardly deeds of the bush limits and small militia of rock fiends, haha.
 (￣▽￣)


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 27, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Hey, dizzy! I actually already have your DA on the list of towns to visit! It’s one of my top favorite towns!
> 
> I think I VMed you awhiiiile back telling you I really enjoyed it, hehe. <3
> 
> ...



Ahhh right <3 thanks so much again. ^o^


----------



## Tri (Aug 28, 2018)

Cantown is ready for the list : )


----------



## Dracule (Aug 29, 2018)

Tri said:


> Cantown is ready for the list : )



Awesome! I’ll switch Cantown over then. :>


----------



## Dracule (Sep 8, 2018)

*~ Bump ~

Hope to keep this thread going strong! 

If anyone has ?Non-hacked Dream Town Suggestions,? don?t be shy?share them here!

~ Bump ~*​


----------



## Charcolor (Sep 8, 2018)

i don't hack, and i think my dream town is pretty nice! i'm always trying to improve it with every update though! my dream address is 
4E00-000F-8775! 
thanks for making this list!


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 8, 2018)

Since my town is indexed/listed here, I just wanted to announce my Dream Address (which can also be found in my signature below) is now updated and my town is now complete after 1,500+ hours in the making for anyone who wants to check it out!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 12, 2018)

Charcolor said:


> i don't hack, and i think my dream town is pretty nice! i'm always trying to improve it with every update though! my dream address is
> 4E00-000F-8775!
> thanks for making this list!



Ahh! I completely missed this. So sorry, I’ll try to add it shortly after I make a visit. :>


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 2, 2018)

Since my Dream Address is indexed here and I personally would like to keep this thread active (hopefully this thread isn't too old to bump) like the OP desires since it is nice to have an extensive list of non-hacked towns, I just wanted to say that I updated my town's dream and made huge updates to it (especially on the beaches). Lets keep this thread going everyone!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 2, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Since my Dream Address is indexed here and I personally would like to keep this thread active (hopefully this thread isn't too old to bump) like the OP desires since it is nice to have an extensive list of non-hacked towns, I just wanted to say that I updated my town's dream and made huge updates to it (especially on the beaches). Lets keep this thread going everyone!



Yay! I agree, but didn?t want to keep bumping myself, haha. Thanks for updating :>. I know that I?ll be checking it out; hopefully many others will too!

On another note, I also updated Komorebi. I mainly moved around some furniture and ?tidied? up a little more. Come check out all the towns if you have time, guys!​


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 2, 2018)

Would love to see my last town on ACNL on here one day. Hopefully I'll be able to submit mine sometime in the coming months! Far from finished, let alone started.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 2, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Yay! I agree, but didn’t want to keep bumping myself, haha. Thanks for updating :>. I know that I’ll be checking it out; hopefully many others will too!
> 
> On another note, I also updated Komorebi. I mainly moved around some furniture and “tidied” up a little more. Come check out all the towns if you have time, guys!​



I can understand that! lol It would be nice if this thread somehow got stickied so it’s always at the top of the section!   You are absolutely welcome, I look forward to hearing your feedback!  I’ll check your town out as well!


----------



## Tessie (Oct 2, 2018)

can u add my town mariposa on the list its an absolute piece of junk but is ok 
4B00-002F-E8F8


----------



## Dracule (Oct 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> Would love to see my last town on ACNL on here one day. Hopefully I'll be able to submit mine sometime in the coming months! Far from finished, let alone started.



I would love that! Maybe I can add it to the “Work In Progress” section for now? Let me know. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> I can understand that! lol It would be nice if this thread somehow got stickied so it’s always at the top of the section!   You are absolutely welcome, I look forward to hearing your feedback!  I’ll check your town out as well!



It definitely would be, haha. I think we just need a separate section for Dream Addresses in general, especially when it’ll get really poppin’ on the Switch xD. Thanks! Hope you enjoy your visit. C;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tessie said:


> can u add my town mariposa on the list its an absolute piece of junk but is ok
> 4B00-002F-E8F8



Of course, love! Mariposa is a beautiful name, by the way. I’m sure it’s not trash, LOL! Although... mood. I get you. I’ll check it out when I have free time tomorrow! :>


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 2, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> I would love that! Maybe I can add it to the “Work In Progress” section for now? Let me know. :>



No, it's OK! The town is literally only a few days old -- I don't even have my development permit until tomorrow, let alone the Dream Suite!

I will definitely post once I feel my town has progressed enough to be considered W.I.P, though!


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> No, it's OK! The town is literally only a few days old -- I don't even have my development permit until tomorrow, let alone the Dream Suite!
> 
> I will definitely post once I feel my town has progressed enough to be considered W.I.P, though!



I will definitely visit your town once you share your Dream Address with us, look forward to it!


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 2, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> I will definitely visit your town once you share your Dream Address with us, look forward to it!



Lol, thanks! It's definitely quite a few months away, though. I don't even want to make it public until it's _AT LEAST_ 50% done and I want to do this on my own without buying items from other users.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> Lol, thanks! It's definitely quite a few months away, though. I don't even want to make it public until it's _AT LEAST_ 50% done and I want to do this on my own without buying items from other users.



I will definitely still be playing then so I look forward to it and I wish you the best of luck! If you do need to buy any landscaping supplies though, I will be glad to sell you some and I also know plenty of great shops to buy from as well!


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 2, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> I will definitely still be playing then so I look forward to it and I wish you the best of luck! If you do need to buy any landscaping supplies though, I will be glad to sell you some and I also know plenty of great shops to buy from as well!



If I'm to buy another, it'll likely be island bush starts since I am NOT a fan of the tours.. like at all. Thankfully I can't see myself needing many of those, so I can't feel to bad if I buy them.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 2, 2018)

Khaelis said:


> If I'm to buy another, it'll likely be island bush starts since I am NOT a fan of the tours.. like at all. Thankfully I can't see myself needing many of those, so I can't feel to bad if I buy them.



If you want, I would be glad to grind for some medals and get you some for 2 TBT each!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 3, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> If you want, I would be glad to grind for some medals and get you some for 2 TBT each!



Just wanted to tell you I love all the updates to your DA! It feels like I’m visiting the Garden of Eden, haha. It’s soooo pretty.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 3, 2018)

I just came back to ACNL after a few months of hiatus and I realized my town (Daybreak) is on this list! I checked and noticed I have 110 visitors which is more than I ever thought I would. I'm so grateful. I'm glad that my town is enjoyable for everyone. ;o;

I'm also lowkey horrified that the last time I updated my DA my hydrangeas weren't in bloom. They're in bloom now in an updated dream if anyone wants to see! And the trash is no longer on the beach. All that's really unfinished are my alt character's houses.

I'm looking foward to visiting some of the other towns on this list!


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 3, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Just wanted to tell you I love all the updates to your DA! It feels like I’m visiting the Garden of Eden, haha. It’s soooo pretty.



I am so glad to hear that Morino, it always warms my heart to hear that someone enjoyed my work and that it inspired them!  I visited your town (Komoreli) as well and thought it was really nice (I just realized you had 2 more DAs, dang! )!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 3, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> I am so glad to hear that Morino, it always warms my heart to hear that someone enjoyed my work and that it inspired them!  I visited your town (Komoreli) as well and thought it was really nice (I just realized you had 2 more DAs, dang! )!



Thank you! I updated again today because there were spots where I needed to add variety with QR Codes more >_<. I get so OCD about symmetry or making sure everything is spread out perfectly. D;

I’m glad you think so though! My other two DAs are from my sister and brother’s cartridges. They don’t play anymore, so I took over. Hayfon is still not fully completed, but I have things spread out okay. Nugget is a little more completed, but there’s more PWPs I’d like to get for the town. Haha. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrincessAurora said:


> I just came back to ACNL after a few months of hiatus and I realized my town (Daybreak) is on this list! I checked and noticed I have 110 visitors which is more than I ever thought I would. I'm so grateful. I'm glad that my town is enjoyable for everyone. ;o;
> 
> I'm also lowkey horrified that the last time I updated my DA my hydrangeas weren't in bloom. They're in bloom now in an updated dream if anyone wants to see! And the trash is no longer on the beach. All that's really unfinished are my alt character's houses.
> 
> I'm looking foward to visiting some of the other towns on this list!



Welcome back! I really enjoyed visiting and thought it deserved to be seen better :>. I’ll definitely be visiting again since you’ve updated! I can’t wait to see how you design your other characters’ houses; I love interior design, hehe. Enjoy visiting the other Dream Addresses listed here!


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 3, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Thank you! I updated again today because there were spots where I needed to add variety with QR Codes more >_<. I get so OCD about symmetry or making sure everything is spread out perfectly. D;
> 
> I’m glad you think so though! My other two DAs are from my sister and brother’s cartridges. They don’t play anymore, so I took over. Hayfon is still not fully completed, but I have things spread out okay. Nugget is a little more completed, but there’s more PWPs I’d like to get for the town. Haha. :>



I definitely know what you mean by OCD, I definitely was that way when it came to how balanced and diverse (both of which are key factors in mastering landscaping in AC) my town's landscaping is. lol I'll definitely have to check out your other 2 towns when I get the chance to!


----------



## Stephanie92 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you for this! I'll need to visit some once I get the dream suit up and running!


----------



## LunaLight (Oct 3, 2018)

Here’s the town of Lilycove by Kalel 
5F00-0065-D278

Town is 100% complete and has a fairytale theme along with the Sanrio characters!


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 4, 2018)

LunaLight said:


> Here’s the town of Lilycove by Kalel
> 5F00-0065-D278
> 
> Town is 100% complete and has a fairytale theme along with the Sanrio characters!



I just visited your town Luna and I think you did a really amazing job presenting with a relatively limited color palette and with very well-matching villagers with the theme (presenting during cherry blossom season was also a very phenomenal idea!)!  The most random thing about your town that I found really impressive was how many tiny ponds you had in your town!  lol For what you were trying to create with your town, I think you did really well!  After looking at your town extensively, I may have some ideas to make it even more amazing (even though I think it looks really awesome as it is)!  If you ever want me to provide more detailed feedback on possible improvements/ideas, I would love to because I think you really do have something awesome going for your town and I love helping others to have the best town they can possibly dream of (especially as someone who absolutely loves this game and spent countless hours constructing a town like it is a work of art)!


----------



## Senni (Oct 4, 2018)

How can you tell if a town is hacked or not? Just wondering ^^


----------



## Infatuation (Oct 4, 2018)

Senni said:


> How can you tell if a town is hacked or not? Just wondering ^^



Most people that hack towns will have "impossible" things like two trees right next to each other, or things growing in the rivers/ocean, or bridges/pwps in places that Isabelle wouldn't let you put them. Maybe some people hack towns to just tweak things a little bit (e.g. moving a villager's house somewhere else) but then you can't tell if it has been hacked or not.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 4, 2018)

Infatuation said:


> Most people that hack towns will have "impossible" things like two trees right next to each other, or things growing in the rivers/ocean, or bridges/pwps in places that Isabelle wouldn't let you put them. Maybe some people hack towns to just tweak things a little bit (e.g. moving a villager's house somewhere else) but then you can't tell if it has been hacked or not.



What Infatuation said. Some Dream Towns are very obviously hacked; you’ll see lots of greenery smashed together or the sign board in the middle of town when it should be by train station for example. People tweak these because it looks very pretty or interesting. It gives you something different to look at, I guess. I do love hacked towns, but starting this thread was to help myself and those who don’t hack their towns. We matter too! (Waves fist violently)

Now, whether the ones I have listed here are ALL 100% unhacked is just based on my own visit to the Dream Address and general obversation. Some people do like to tweak very, very minor things like Infatuation said again (maybe a bush path gets broken and you want to make it all the way down to the beach or something). When it comes to that, it would be difficult to tell for me personally.  XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LunaLight said:


> Here’s the town of Lilycove by Kalel
> 5F00-0065-D278
> 
> Town is 100% complete and has a fairytale theme along with the Sanrio characters!




Hey, girl! Your town sounds super sweet and adorable! I’ll add it to the list and visit later today. C:


----------



## AndroGhostX (Oct 4, 2018)

Feel free to visit my old dream themed towns. :3 They're basically done, with only a few incomplete areas because I had just came back from a long break and the area's flowers had died. I've since then, tweaked the towns, but I still love my old ones. So, probably won't update dream because I don't want to lose my older looks.

Serenade / 5E00-00CA-CBE8 / Ghost~
Scrolwrk / 4B00-00CA-9273 / x


----------



## Dracule (Oct 4, 2018)

AndroGhostX said:


> Feel free to visit my old dream themed towns. :3 They're basically done, with only a few incomplete areas because I had just came back from a long break and the area's flowers had died. I've since then, tweaked the towns, but I still love my old ones. So, probably won't update dream because I don't want to lose my older looks.
> 
> Serenade / 5E00-00CA-CBE8 / Ghost~
> Scrolwrk / 4B00-00CA-9273 / x



Alright, sounds good! I’ll add both of them after my class :>. Can’t wait to visit!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 5, 2018)

*Just wanted to say the DA list has been updated!

Feel free to either drop your own town information or one that you?ve seen (that you know is un-hacked).*​


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

I know my sister dream address, here 5E00-009F-B6CB Town name Migar and mayor name is Ana

I will not put up my town address because to me its not worth it even idc what ppl say how nice my town is.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 5, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I know my sister dream address, here 5E00-009F-B6CB Town name Migar and mayor name is Ana
> 
> I will not put up my town address because to me its not worth it even idc what ppl say how nice my town is.



Ooh, thank you! But, giiirlll, I bet your town is nice! I would honestly love to see it and put it up. It’s ultimately your choice though! I wouldn’t want to put your DA on the list if you personally don’t want it to be.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Ooh, thank you! But, giiirlll, I bet your town is nice! I would honestly love to see it and put it up. It’s ultimately your choice though! I wouldn’t want to put your DA on the list if you personally don’t want it to be.



I just realize that you have 3 dream towns on the list that are the same ones from my dream address thread, I'm guessing you love the Sunshine, Leafton and Nugget towns.

And why don't you visit my dream towns and see how they look and think that are they worth to go on the list.
Also that reminds me I should update the Twilight dream town later.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realize Nugget is your town, wow I must visited your town long ago because I always had Nugget in my dream address book.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 5, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I just realize that you have 3 dream towns on the list that are the same ones from my dream address thread, I'm guessing you love the Sunshine, Leafton and Nugget towns.
> 
> And why don't you visit my dream towns and see how they look and think that are they worth to go on the list.
> Also that reminds me I should update the Twilight dream town later.
> ...



Yup! Haha, I do love Sunshine and Leafton. I didn’t realize you had Nugget on your thread! That’s awesome, haha. It’s been updated since then, but it still needs some more work.

My town Komorebi is 100% completed, so I tend to show that one off more :>. I’ll check out your towns and add them to the list, as well as your sister’s town!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Yup! Haha, I do love Sunshine and Leafton. I didn’t realize you had Nugget on your thread! That’s awesome, haha. It’s been updated since then, but it still needs some more work.
> 
> My town Komorebi is 100% completed, so I tend to show that one off more :>. I’ll check out your towns and add them to the list, as well as your sister’s town!



Let me update them first plz, ty


----------



## Dracule (Oct 5, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Let me update them first plz, ty



No problem! Let me know when you’re comfortable with them so I can visit. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MorinoKirii said:


> No problem! Let me know when you’re comfortable with them so I can visit. <3



Oh, I’ll also look through your old DA thread to see which towns are non-hacked so I can add them to the list as well!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

btw I just saw you added my dream towns and idk if you saw my reply on your profile and I said that my address for Hyrule has changed so you might as well want to change the dream address for Hyrule on your thread.

I already have show you my new address for hyrule on your profile so you can look at it from there.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 5, 2018)

Firelight said:


> btw I just saw you added my dream towns and idk if you saw my reply on your profile and I said that my address for Hyrule has changed so you might as well want to change the dream address for Hyrule on your thread.
> 
> I already have show you my new address for hyrule on your profile so you can look at it from there.



Whoops. Missed that! I’ll edit Hyrule’s address! Thanks for the catch. :]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> btw I just saw you added my dream towns and idk if you saw my reply on your profile and I said that my address for Hyrule has changed so you might as well want to change the dream address for Hyrule on your thread.
> 
> I already have show you my new address for hyrule on your profile so you can look at it from there.



Fixed! :]


----------



## Dracule (Oct 6, 2018)

*Holy Dreamerolli!

Just added lots of Dream Addresses to the list! Feel free to browse through. I’m still adding mayor names to a couple of the addresses. C:

Special thanks to ~Unicorn~, who I got a good chunk of these DAs from in an old thread of hers: 
https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?430410-The-BEST-non-hacked-dream-towns

Have a good day, everyone! <3*​


----------



## Valzed (Oct 6, 2018)

You're welcome to visit my DA. It's not hacked. (I'm not against hacked towns. I just have no clue how to do it.) My town was 100% until I screwed up trying to TT a few days back. I lost all of my flowers so I'd say it's about 98% right now. Thanks to some very kind members I've been able to get my hybrids back so now I'm working on normal flowers. I normally have down Zen paths to go with the town but right now I have down Halloween paths. Thank you!

Cutetown, 5A00-00EB-2E08, Mayor Val


----------



## Dracule (Oct 6, 2018)

Valzed said:


> You're welcome to visit my DA. It's not hacked. (I'm not against hacked towns. I just have no clue how to do it.) My town was 100% until I screwed up trying to TT a few days back. I lost all of my flowers so I'd say it's about 98% right now. Thanks to some very kind members I've been able to get my hybrids back so now I'm working on normal flowers. I normally have down Zen paths to go with the town but right now I have down Halloween paths. Thank you!
> 
> Cutetown, 5A00-00EB-2E08, Mayor Val



Yay! Thanks, Val! I’ll go ahead and add your town and meander around too. :>

Glad you were able to get back hybrids though. Man, flowers really make a town so I can only imagine the stress. :|


----------



## Valzed (Oct 6, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Yay! Thanks, Val! I’ll go ahead and add your town and meander around too. :>
> 
> Glad you were able to get back hybrids though. Man, flowers really make a town so I can only imagine the stress. :|



I hope you enjoy your visit. Thanks to a very nice & generous member I was able to get a TON of regular flowers today and spent the evening lining most of my paths. I'll update my DA tomorrow. Please feel free to visit again now that I have my lovely flowers back. Thank you!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 6, 2018)

Valzed said:


> I hope you enjoy your visit. Thanks to a very nice & generous member I was able to get a TON of regular flowers today and spent the evening lining most of my paths. I'll update my DA tomorrow. Please feel free to visit again now that I have my lovely flowers back. Thank you!



That’s amazing! I’m so glad you were able to get helped. Of course! I’ll definitely visit again tomorrow whenever you’ve updated it. :>


----------



## Dracule (Oct 8, 2018)

*
~ Bump ~

Just letting you guys know that I re-categorized the DA list and now there are several hidden tabs for the dreams. This is so I can start giving them descriptions. I also made everything look pretty on the main post, haha. Let me know what you think! I?m trying to find more moon/star/cloud-like dividers to give it a more dreamy appearance. :>

~ Bump ~​*


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello there, I had my town just posted in another thread.
I thought it'd be good here too as it's not hacked.
Here's what I provided there if you're interested:
"I update it whenever I like the weather or if I've restocked items.
Outfit changes are monthly, so at minimum it's updated once a month.
My mayor's house will have monthly changes again once I've finished catching up to current date."
Feel free to just entirely skip the other character houses, as they're mostly use to house gyroids, music boxes, and some sets.

☾ Flowert ☾ 5E00-00F6-8277 ☾ Snow ☾


----------



## Dracule (Oct 9, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Hello there, I had my town just posted in another thread.
> I thought it'd be good here too as it's not hacked.
> Here's what I provided there if you're interested:
> "I update it whenever I like the weather or if I've restocked items.
> ...



Awesome! Thank you, Snow! I’ve added your DA to the list :>. I’ll check it out sometime tomorrow or Wednesday. <3


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 9, 2018)

Warning don't go to this town on this page on the official Dream Address page https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...icial-Dream-Address-Thread-&#9790;-V-2/page35

The town is called 'Oakwood', this person isn't the original creator. They hacked/stole that town from a Japanese user.
 Here's proof: http://tobimorieko.blog.fc2.com
The person (original creator) hasn't updated their DA yet, but the rooms and outside are the same!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 9, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> Warning don't go to this town on this page on the official Dream Address page https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...icial-Dream-Address-Thread-&#9790;-V-2/page35
> 
> The town is called 'Oakwood', this person isn't the original creator. They hacked/stole that town from a Japanese user.
> Here's proof: http://tobimorieko.blog.fc2.com
> The person (original creator) hasn't updated their DA yet, but the rooms and outside are the same!



Okay, sounds good. I think I tried to originally add Oakwood, but the DA wasn’t working so I didn’t. I guess that was a blessing in disguise. I don’t see the town on the link you gave me though, but I’ll make sure not to add it!


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 9, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> Warning don't go to this town on this page on the official Dream Address page https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...icial-Dream-Address-Thread-&#9790;-V-2/page35
> 
> The town is called 'Oakwood', this person isn't the original creator. They hacked/stole that town from a Japanese user.
> Here's proof: http://tobimorieko.blog.fc2.com
> The person (original creator) hasn't updated their DA yet, but the rooms and outside are the same!



That is very scummy of them :/ , this is exactly why I do not give out my patterns in my dream address (one more barrier to make copying very difficult) because I honestly don't want anyone trying to claim my hard work considering how many hours I put into it (1,500+ hours).


----------



## Dracule (Oct 9, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> That is very scummy of them :/ , this is exactly why I do not give out my patterns in my dream address (one more barrier to make copying very difficult) because I honestly don't want anyone trying to claim my hard work considering how many hours I put into it (1,500+ hours).



Agreed. I can understand loving someone’s town enough to do similar things to your own, but completely copying is a bit sad in my opinion. I don’t share the patterns I use because I don’t want Wendell sleuthing around my town, but also because I want others to try to find the patterns themselves, lol. It feels so much better to put yourself into your town, not someone else.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 11, 2018)

*Update:

I?ve got a few descriptions of towns up already. Just did them this morning. I?ll try to see if I can do more later today for y?all! I?m trying to make each of them sound unique and personal. <3

Have a good day!*​


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 11, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> *Update:
> 
> I’ve got a few descriptions of towns up already. Just did them this morning. I’ll try to see if I can do more later today for y’all! I’m trying to make each of them sound unique and personal. <3
> 
> Have a good day!*​



I absolutely love the way you described my town, I look forward to reading other descriptions you make for the other towns on this thread!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 11, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> I absolutely love the way you described my town, I look forward to reading other descriptions you make for the other towns on this thread!



Glad you like it! It was one of the few that I could remember off the top of my head, haha.


----------



## Chipl95 (Oct 11, 2018)

☾ Duskfall ☾ 5F00-00EC-1F50 ☾ Chip ☾

My town is 100% complete and I love getting feedback on it!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 11, 2018)

Chipl95 said:


> ☾ Duskfall ☾ 5F00-00EC-1F50 ☾ Chip ☾
> 
> My town is 100% complete and I love getting feedback on it!



Thank you! It’s been added. I’ll make a visit later. :>


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 11, 2018)

☾ Riften ☾ 4A00-0111-58D2 ☾ Bastille ☾ 

Id love for you to visit! but no rush at all


----------



## Dracule (Oct 11, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> ☾ Riften ☾ 4A00-0111-58D2 ☾ Bastille ☾
> 
> Id love for you to visit! but no rush at all



Hey, toadsworthy! I appreciate your Poetry Shop, haha. I browse it from time to time :>. I’ll definitely visit later today!


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for visiting and the description, hope it was enjoyable!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 12, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Thanks for visiting and the description, hope it was enjoyable!



No problem! I love the whole atmosphere you created with your town. It’s beautiful, yet mysterious. I love that you kept all your merchandise around, haha. Also, your mayor’s house is completely my aesthetic! I love what you did with it <3. It makes me want those little baking items you get for Harvest Festival now. Haha


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 12, 2018)

Haha I've since cleaned up the mess now, it's typically not there, but those trades have been ongoing for a while now.
I figure I mine as well put them away as I have room now.
The kitchen is either my favorite or second favorite, so that's good to hear!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 12, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Haha I've since cleaned up the mess now, it's typically not there, but those trades have been ongoing for a while now.
> I figure I mine as well put them away as I have room now.
> The kitchen is either my favorite or second favorite, so that's good to hear!



Oh, okay! Makes sense, haha. I think I’ll go visit again then ;>. There was one other room that stood out to me besides the kitchen, so I’ll let you know when I re-visit!


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 12, 2018)

Haven't updated it just yet, accidentally set the time as redoing the day since I was changing to the desired time.
Not much has changed, so no worries if you don't! It should be updated in an hour or less.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 12, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Haven't updated it just yet, accidentally set the time as redoing the day since I was changing to the desired time.
> Not much has changed, so no worries if you don't! It should be updated in an hour or less.



Alrighty! I was planning to visit later tonight, so you’re all good. <3


----------



## DovahTobi (Oct 12, 2018)

Cant wait to check out these towns! I'll submit mine when I'm further along I'm like only a month into playing my current town lol


----------



## Dracule (Oct 12, 2018)

DovahTobi said:


> Cant wait to check out these towns! I'll submit mine when I'm further along I'm like only a month into playing my current town lol



These towns are  awesome and a treat to enjoy! That’s no problem, but you can always submit it under the “W.I.P” Section whenever you want. I intended it for people to visit and give feedback for those still in progress. :>


----------



## VaIkyrie (Oct 12, 2018)

what a lovely list! i hope to have a pretty town one day X) just restarted again and i'm trying to stick with my current town


----------



## Dracule (Oct 12, 2018)

VaIkyrie said:


> what a lovely list! i hope to have a pretty town one day X) just restarted again and i'm trying to stick with my current town



Thank you! You’ll definitely get there and I encourage you to stick with your current town as long as you love it! One step at a time got me there, haha. (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)


----------



## Chipl95 (Oct 13, 2018)

Have you been to Duskfall yet? If so, what do you think? I'm pretty proud of it myself.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 13, 2018)

Chipl95 said:


> Have you been to Duskfall yet? If so, what do you think? I'm pretty proud of it myself.



Yes, I have :>. I added a little description to it as well since I visited. I really enjoyed the openness it has and the speckles of zen projects over the town. The flowers are obviously nice touches to it! Plus, the time setting for your town fits very well with how you’ve landscaped it. I like the placement for your houses too. Overall, I enjoyed walking about the town. C:


----------



## Loreley (Oct 13, 2018)

Hey all! My dream town is approaching completion - I still want to move a villager housing spot and need to rework some flower patterns. But other than that I'm happy with my layout and paths. I update my dream town frequently! 

Visit me:
Dream address: 7B00-00E8-A3CD
Town name: Pandora
Mayor: Elise


----------



## Dracule (Oct 13, 2018)

Loreley said:


> Hey all! My dream town is approaching completion - I still want to move a villager housing spot and need to rework some flower patterns. But other than that I'm happy with my layout and paths. I update my dream town frequently!
> 
> Visit me:
> Dream address: 7B00-00E8-A3CD
> ...



I can definitely add your DA to the regular list since it’s almost done. I’ll make sure to visit later today. :>


----------



## Roshan (Oct 14, 2018)

My trashtown code is

7D00-0112-1F3C


----------



## Candyapple (Oct 14, 2018)

Aww it?s nice to see my old town Biscotti on the list, thank you for choosing it! I put so much love and work in that town  Now I?m playing my new town Gelato, when it?s cool enough I?ll let you know! But definately I was happy to see Biscotti in the list ^^
I?ll visit other people DA! 
Thanks for creating this thread!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

Very nice new update to your thread, I still don't know how decorate my threads like with trees, ribbons, things that move, on the main page of a thread and how to add the little pictures icons on the thread title name.
I'm still trying to find out on how to do that.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2018)

Roshan said:


> My trashtown code is
> 
> 7D00-0112-1F3C



Hey, Roshan! May I inquire as to what your town completion percent is? I just visited and it appears that your town seems very fresh, with only a little bit of brick QR paths and not very many PWPs, (if at all). Would you like me to add it to the "W.I.P. Section" of the list? :>


----------



## Roshan (Oct 15, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Hey, Roshan! May I inquire as to what your town completion percent is? I just visited and it appears that your town seems very fresh, with only a little bit of brick QR paths and not very many PWPs, (if at all). Would you like me to add it to the "W.I.P. Section" of the list? :>



I've had my game since launch (well b4 launch) and I suck at making it pretty eh
Maybe on the switch version i'll try to make it look better


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2018)

Candyapple said:


> Aww it’s nice to see my old town Biscotti on the list, thank you for choosing it! I put so much love and work in that town  Now I’m playing my new town Gelato, when it’s cool enough I’ll let you know! But definately I was happy to see Biscotti in the list ^^
> I’ll visit other people DA!
> Thanks for creating this thread!



No problem! It's a beautifully-made town <3. I can't wait for you to finish and submit Gelato! I'm sure it's super kawaii and sweet-filled, haha. Yes, definitely visit and give the other hard-workers some love!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> Very nice new update to your thread, I still don't know how decorate my threads like with trees, ribbons, things that move, on the main page of a thread and how to add the little pictures icons on the thread title name.
> I'm still trying to find out on how to do that.



Thank you, Fire-San <3.  Honestly, I wasn't really sure how to either, but I kept experimenting in the "Go Advanced" option for thread posts. 

If you want to add little sprites and banners, use "Insert Image --> From URL --> URL." Then, add the exact link by copying and pasting it into the URL part. It should show up, but sometimes the image link is too long and incompatible. Let me know if this helps! Also, make sure to "Preview" your posts so you can see if you did it correctly, haha. Sometimes I forget to do that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roshan said:


> I've had my game since launch (well b4 launch) and I suck at making it pretty eh
> Maybe on the switch version i'll try to make it look better



Oh, my apologies for assuming :C. So many people reset their towns, so it's hard to distinguish sometimes. >_<

That's a long time though, so I applaud the commitment :>. I definitely think that Animal Crossing Switch will give so many options and great updates to help with town customizing and designing, so it'll most likely be more fun to put extra time into it!


----------



## Loreley (Oct 15, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> I can definitely add your DA to the regular list since it’s almost done. I’ll make sure to visit later today. :>



Thanks for adding it!  And thank you so much for adding the lovely description


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2018)

Loreley said:


> Thanks for adding it!  And thank you so much for adding the lovely description



You’re very welcome! I’m glad you like the description. C:


----------



## Roshan (Oct 15, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Oh, my apologies for assuming :C. So many people reset their towns, so it's hard to distinguish sometimes. >_<
> 
> That's a long time though, so I applaud the commitment :>. I definitely think that Animal Crossing Switch will give so many options and great updates to help with town customizing and designing, so it'll most likely be more fun to put extra time into it!


Thank you fam :>
In 2013 I was quite young and ya know in puberty so I couldn't care less about my town layout etc I just wanted to play it
The game is too old RN and I still use the same old tiny 3DS so I most likely won't even try too much to make it any better because the switch version is just around the corner and I'll be able to play on a much bigger screen. I do want to get rid of that bamboo and quite a few trees but I need axe's first.

btw I hope you liked my basement lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

I already know how to put an image on a thread page its just idk where ppl finds these fancy ribbons and stuff.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2018)

Roshan said:


> Thank you fam :>
> In 2013 I was quite young and ya know in puberty so I couldn't care less about my town layout etc I just wanted to play it
> The game is too old RN and I still use the same old tiny 3DS so I most likely won't even try too much to make it any better because the switch version is just around the corner and I'll be able to play on a much bigger screen. I do want to get rid of that bamboo and quite a few trees but I need axe's first.
> 
> btw I hope you liked my basement lol



Ohh, okay. That makes a lot of sense! When I first started with the GameCube, I didn?t think about making my house look pretty. I bought ACNL last year because I had finally gotten a new 3DS XL, so I learned a lot about decorating and design for towns. And yes, I did, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> I already know how to put an image on a thread page its just idk where ppl finds these fancy ribbons and stuff.



Oh, alrighty. I find mine on Tumblr, random blogs, and google images. I type in things like, “pixel gif banner, “pixel gif,” or “pixel banner.” That usually helps find some cute banners and other pixel characters.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Ohh, okay. That makes a lot of sense! When I first started with the GameCube, I didn’t think about making my house look pretty. I bought ACNL last year because I had finally gotten a new 3DS XL, so I learned a lot about decorating and design for towns. And yes, I did, haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Okay thx I'll use one of them then.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 20, 2018)

Since my town is indexed here and plus I would like to keep this thread going like the OP desires, I just wanted to say that I updated my town and I truly believe it is 100% complete now after additional odd & end tweaking!  With my DA's newest update, I polished up various aspects of the landscaping and introduced 2 new path designs alongside my already existing one to add variety and color to the town.  I look forward to hearing people's feedback on my new designs and the recent update!  From this point forward, I will only be updating my DA when the grass changes color or if a cool weather/sky event occurs (like a rare sunset for example)! lol


----------



## Nickerous (Oct 20, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Since my town is indexed here and plus I would like to keep this thread going like the OP desires, I just wanted to say that I updated my town and I truly believe it is 100% complete now after additional odd & end tweaking!  With my DA's newest update, I polished up various aspects of the landscaping and introduced 2 new path designs alongside my already existing one to add variety and color to the town.  I look forward to hearing people's feedback on my new designs and the recent update!  From this point forward, I will only be updating my DA when the grass changes color or if a cool weather/sky event occurs (like a rare sunset for example)! lol



Your town really is amazing.  Top notch work!  Just curious, but what is in the top of your museum?  I hate that we can’t see that in dreams.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 20, 2018)

Nickerous said:


> Your town really is amazing.  Top notch work!  Just curious, but what is in the top of your museum?  I hate that we can’t see that in dreams.



Thank you Nickerous, I really appreciate the feedback!  I’ll have to check out your town sometime as well!  At the top of my museum, I have my Hybrid Vault (in case my town got nuked again lol), Fruit Vault (9 of each fruit including all perfects), and 2 rooms of customized furniture (Emerald Green Series and Saphire Blue Series)!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 21, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Thank you Nickerous, I really appreciate the feedback!  I’ll have to check out your town sometime as well!  At the top of my museum, I have my Hybrid Vault (in case my town got nuked again lol), Fruit Vault (9 of each fruit including all perfects), and 2 rooms of customized furniture (Emerald Green Series and Saphire Blue Series)!



Just checked out your updated DA and it’s just as beautiful as ever! I could tell you tweaked some landscaping, and changed the time and season for your DA. I went ahead and edited your town summary to fit that as well. :>


----------



## PacV (Oct 21, 2018)

Mine is in my signature. 

Thanks for the visit! I hope you like it.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 21, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Just checked out your updated DA and it’s just as beautiful as ever! I could tell you tweaked some landscaping, and changed the time and season for your DA. I went ahead and edited your town summary to fit that as well. :>



Thank you Morino for the feedback, I really appreciate it!  I love the updated description a ton too!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 21, 2018)

PacV said:


> Mine is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks for the visit! I hope you like it.



Alrighty. Thank you, Pac! I’ll visit later today and add it to the list. :>


----------



## Valzed (Oct 21, 2018)

I just wanted to thank you for the lovely description you gave of my town. Seeing it (or in this case reading about it) through someone else's eyes was a real pleasure! I always hope people enjoy their visit to my town so I'm happy to hear you liked yours. Thank you again!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 21, 2018)

Valzed said:


> I just wanted to thank you for the lovely description you gave of my town. Seeing it (or in this case reading about it) through someone else's eyes was a real pleasure! I always hope people enjoy their visit to my town so I'm happy to hear you liked yours. Thank you again!



It’s no problem! I love writing and it was great to write for yours! I’m so glad you enjoy it. <3 C:


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 24, 2018)

Mayor Kasumi of Moriyo, DA 4C00-00D6-FEBC. I'd say it's about 70% complete now. I still need to do landscaping and all the interiors except Mayor Kasumi's. It supposed to be nature and magic themed.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 24, 2018)

My town is 100% complete and I'm proud to say that it isn't hacked at all <3


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 24, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Mayor Kasumi of Moriyo, DA 4C00-00D6-FEBC. I'd say it's about 70% complete now. I still need to do landscaping and all the interiors except Mayor Kasumi's. It supposed to be nature and magic themed.



I tried to access your Dream Address and it did not recognize it. :/ Can you double check please so Morino can check your town out? 



corlee1289 said:


> My town is 100% complete and I'm proud to say that it isn't hacked at all <3



Just checked out your town and it is quite colorful and I am glad you are proud of it!  Building an amazing AC town legitimately is definitely one of the best feelings you can have in gaming!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

corlee1289 said:


> My town is 100% complete and I'm proud to say that it isn't hacked at all <3



I'm going to check it out maybe later in the day or some day when I'm active enough.
I bet its very pretty


----------



## amylsp (Oct 25, 2018)

I don't post here much, but just returned after a long hiatus from the game. I decided to clean up one of my main towns and post the dream address here. When you work hard on your town, it's nice to have people visit!  

I wouldn't say my town is finished yet. Only one of the three character houses is themed in any way. The other two are somewhat random. I'm still working on the flower arrangements, and my beach still has furniture sets being stored that I have to move at some point. I'm also still waiting for the Zen Bridge to be suggested, so my bridges aren't exactly as I want. Other than that, All my PWP's are in place, I have my 10 permanent villagers, and paths and landscaping (for the most part) are all completed. It is 100% non-hacked, tho I did plot reset when placing the villagers. 

Please visit and let me know what you think.  The dream address is: 4F00-0113-3C7F The town is Bouquet and my Character name is Marigold.

If the OP is still adding towns to the list, maybe mine could be added to WIP section? I love looking at everyone's town. Thanks!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 25, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Mayor Kasumi of Moriyo, DA 4C00-00D6-FEBC. I'd say it's about 70% complete now. I still need to do landscaping and all the interiors except Mayor Kasumi's. It supposed to be nature and magic themed.



Sadly, it’s as M64 says. I can’t seem to visit your DA because something is wrong with it. It sounds so lovely though! I can put it on the W.I.P Section after the DA is working again. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



corlee1289 said:


> My town is 100% complete and I'm proud to say that it isn't hacked at all <3




Yay for non-hacked towns! Gloat away, girl! I added it to the list :>. I’ll try to see if I can visit sometime soon; I’ve been super busy. D;

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> I tried to access your Dream Address and it did not recognize it. :/ Can you double check please so Morino can check your town out?
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked out your town and it is quite colorful and I am glad you are proud of it!  Building an amazing AC town legitimately is definitely one of the best feelings you can have in gaming!



Thanks for keeping up with the thread, friend! I’ve been too occupied to check it everyday, so I’m glad I can update now, haha. Still putting off the descriptions. I’m on the middle of midterms and speeches, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



amylsp said:


> I don't post here much, but just returned after a long hiatus from the game. I decided to clean up one of my main towns and post the dream address here. When you work hard on your town, it's nice to have people visit!
> 
> I wouldn't say my town is finished yet. Only one of the three character houses is themed in any way. The other two are somewhat random. I'm still working on the flower arrangements, and my beach still has furniture sets being stored that I have to move at some point. I'm also still waiting for the Zen Bridge to be suggested, so my bridges aren't exactly as I want. Other than that, All my PWP's are in place, I have my 10 permanent villagers, and paths and landscaping (for the most part) are all completed. It is 100% non-hacked, tho I did plot reset when placing the villagers.
> 
> ...



Yay, welcome back! <3

I completely agree with that town sentiment, and I’m definitely still adding! :>. I just put your town on the W.I.P Section. I’ll try to visit soon, but I’m a little busy at the moment, haha. I LOVE your town name and mayor name though. They go so well together; I’m kind of jealous I didn’t think to name one of my characters Marigold since it’s become my favorite flower recently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Also...

~ UPDATE ~

All towns that have working Dream addresses have been added above. I?ve also added 3-4 new non-hacked towns that I found off tumblr! One of the forum members had listed them for someone asking for autumn towns to visit, so kudos to her! I got new DAs, haha.

Make sure to visit towns listed here and if someone asks for feedback on their own town, then it?d be great if we all help provide that and build each other up! Thank you. :>

~ UPDATE ~​*


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh wait it should be FECB at the end. I accidently switched the last 2 letters at the end, oops.

When you say you couldn't visit it, did you also mean that when you looked it up by town and mayor name that you couldn't find it that way? If that's so, eep. I updated it 2 months ago, it shouldn't be down already.

UPDATE so with my other town I went to the dream suite and yes Moriyo is still up, all I did was switch the last 2 letters typing it out before. I even wandered around a bit to see how different it was from then and now.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 25, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh wait it should be FECB at the end. I accidently switched the last 2 letters at the end, oops.
> 
> When you say you couldn't visit it, did you also mean that when you looked it up by town and mayor name that you couldn't find it that way? If that's so, eep. I updated it 2 months ago, it shouldn't be down already.
> 
> UPDATE so with my other town I went to the dream suite and yes Moriyo is still up, all I did was switch the last 2 letters typing it out before. I even wandered around a bit to see how different it was from then and now.



No, just that I couldn’t visit since the Dream address didn’t exist, haha. I can add it now though. It’ll be on the W.I.P Section. :>


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 25, 2018)

Yay, thank you!

Wow, I thought there would be more WIP towns.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 25, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Thanks for keeping up with the thread, friend! I?ve been too occupied to check it everyday, so I?m glad I can update now, haha. Still putting off the descriptions. I?m on the middle of midterms and speeches, lol.



You are absolutely welcome my friend!  I love being able to help you out with this cause because I feel like non-hacked Dream Towns are not highlighted enough (especially on places like Youtube which have channels that actively promote hacked towns).  Best of luck on your school work!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 26, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> You are absolutely welcome my friend!  I love being able to help you out with this cause because I feel like non-hacked Dream Towns are not highlighted enough (especially on places like Youtube which have channels that actively promote hacked towns).  Best of luck on your school work!



Completely agree! And now we’re at 75 towns on this list, which is amazing! Thank you, trying to stay alive amid assignments is a struggle, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Yay, thank you!
> 
> Wow, I thought there would be more WIP towns.




No problem! It could be that I have a semi-specific criteria in terms of completion; though I’m not that picky about it. But, I mainly believe it’s because  many people—who are still working on their towns—don’t want to be put on a W.I.P Section/List since they don’t really want others seeing their incomplete work.

There’s no shame in it though, because you can always come on and get feedback or see what others think about your town. They might even suggest something you hadn’t thought of—so it’s really a good thing, I think. :>


----------



## GhostDragon841 (Oct 26, 2018)

Town name: Truville
Mayor name: Nicole
Address: 4F00 00D5 1DA1
Probably better to put this one under work in progress


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 26, 2018)

Town name: Kyoshi
Mayor name: Korra
Address: 5B00-0093-27A2


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 26, 2018)

Yeah I kinda feel that way, but I also want to 'advertise' my dream, get some more visitors and hear some feedback/reviews. I've been tryin to advertise Moriyo on tumblr but no luck so far.

Also, I plan on visiting every dream on the list -I've actually dreamt of quite a few of them already, that's no surprise thou, I dream alot- so I look forward to seeing the list grow~


----------



## Dracule (Oct 27, 2018)

GhostDragon841 said:


> Town name: Truville
> Mayor name: Nicole
> Address: 4F00 00D5 1DA1
> Probably better to put this one under work in progress



Added to the W.I.P Section like you suggested! Thank you for submitting. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



esweeeny said:


> Town name: Kyoshi
> Mayor name: Korra
> Address: 5B00-0093-27A2



Just visited. Very adorable, haha. I love the squirrel theme for your town and the hints of Avatar. I’ve added it to the appropriate completed section. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Yeah I kinda feel that way, but I also want to 'advertise' my dream, get some more visitors and hear some feedback/reviews. I've been tryin to advertise Moriyo on tumblr but no luck so far.
> 
> Also, I plan on visiting every dream on the list -I've actually dreamt of quite a few of them already, that's no surprise thou, I dream alot- so I look forward to seeing the list grow~



Yeah, Tumblr is great (but there are so many ACNL accounts that it can be easy to get lost among them).

That’s a lot of dreams to visit, haha ;>. All are amazing in their own right, so definitely worth it! A toast to the dreamers. *clinks my own glass*


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 28, 2018)

Ah thank you so much! Glad you liked my nutty town!!!


----------



## Dracule (Nov 3, 2018)

*~ Bump ~

Just bumping for the sake of keeping the thread alive. I haven?t updated any descriptions; I?ve been having major assignments/tests every week, so I?m in auto-pilot mode, haha. Please make sure to visit and give your thoughts! (Only constructive if the town owner asks). :>

~ Bump ~​*


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2018)

Anyone is free to give me constructive advice about Moriyo. Don't even bother with New Town, that dream is a mess haha.

I updated Moriyo a few days ago only to see how many people visited so far. I wanted to know if advertising my dream on tumblr, here and ACC had any affect. Effect? Oh well.

The dream uodate isn't permanent, it's just a quick update.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 4, 2018)

Updated Moriyo again, this time it's raining in the light fall season. Still not a permanent update, once my town hits glorious fall, then that will be the time I update the town and hopefully keep it like that.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 5, 2018)

I visited Moriyo tonight and since you asked for feedback, I thought I'd post here.  I really enjoyed my visit!

Some of my favorite parts of your town:
- The overall look and feel is very peaceful and soothing, like a fantasy forest with loads of colorful flowers.
- The setting with the rain and the music that was playing at that time was fantastic!
- You have so many great patterns.  I don't know if you made them all, but I found Wendell and he had quite a bunch of cute ones to choose from.  Too bad my pattern space is completely filled or I would have grabbed a few.
- Azrielle's temple.  I especially loved the main room.
- Dulce's cafe, especially the Japanese tea room in the basement.
- Kasumi's back room where she's obviously working on her witchcraft.
- Soren's museum.  I love how you displayed the treasures in the back room, and I really love the fortune-telling room.
- You have some really nice villagers that I enjoyed interacting with.  I went back to visit Sterling several times.  I'm thinking of using him in a second town if I ever create it.

I'm really looking forward to seeing your finished town when it's ready.  What you have already is very nicely done.

Edited to add: There were so many cute tiny details in all of the houses.  One thing that I've never seen done before but I thought was amazing was how you used patterns on the wall to create curtains over the windows.  So imaginative!


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 6, 2018)

Omg thank you so much for the review! I want to say most of the patterns featured in my town are mine, the plaza tile, curtains, the moon featured in Azreille's temple, some of her posters, Dulce's kimono set and maybe some other stuff aren't mine. However all the ombre sweaters are, Kasumi's autumn outfit is mine, the stones used on the dirt paths are, the grass design I use to cover up grass so the animals don't move there, and maybe somethin else are mine. If there was a design that you wanted that wasnt mine, I could post it here. I should be able to post 99% of the designs featured in Moriyo.

Thank you for the kind review! I put alot of effort in the houses, esp Kasumi. So glad you visited!


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 7, 2018)

Since the grass has changed a few days ago and my town is indexed here, I just want to say that I updated my town!  With this recent update, I also made a few minor tweaks and it takes place during a beautiful autumn evening sky with a new moon (so you practically see just the stars)! I hope y'all enjoy this new update and I look forward to hearing any feedback y'all may have!


----------



## Chipl95 (Nov 8, 2018)

Can someone give me feedback on Duskfall if they get a chance? I'm always looking for thoughts and opinions.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 8, 2018)

Chipl95 said:


> Can someone give me feedback on Duskfall if they get a chance? I'm always looking for thoughts and opinions.



I'll be glad to this weekend when I am not as busy (rough week for me lol)!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 10, 2018)

I meant to leave feedback for Paradise a few days ago, but I've been a bit busy.

Paradise is very aptly named. It's so calm and serene. One of my favorite spots is the metal bench near the statue fountain. I feel like if this were real life, I could sit there contemplating life for hours.

It's obvious you have a knack for hybrid breeding as Paradise is filled to the brim with beautiful flowers.

I really liked some of the rooms in your house as well. They also fit the paradise theme. In particular, the gold room and the cabana room stood out to me.

I also really liked the way you laid out your bushes. The groupings of hibiscus in front of your town hall actually gave me a cool idea for creating a traditional hedge maze. I didn't think it would be possible due to the bush limit, but now I think it could work.

Overall, I've been to Paradise three times now and always find it enjoyable!


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 10, 2018)

LadyDestani said:


> I meant to leave feedback for Paradise a few days ago, but I've been a bit busy.
> 
> Paradise is very aptly named. It's so calm and serene. One of my favorite spots is the metal bench near the statue fountain. I feel like if this were real life, I could sit there contemplating life for hours.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the feedback Destani and for visiting my dream town 3 times!  It truly warms my heart to hear that you find my town so enjoyable and have found inspiration through it!  The Rose Garden is my favorite sitting place in town as well and I have had many amazing conversations with awesome people I have met while sitting on that bench! I really appreciate the additional feedback on my house as well!  If you ever have any questions about my landscaping techniques or anything, feel free to ask!


----------



## Chipl95 (Nov 10, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> I'll be glad to this weekend when I am not as busy (rough week for me lol)!



That would be awesome. I put a lot of work into it and I enjoy hearing feedback and opinions. I visited Paradise btw and love it.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 11, 2018)

Chipl95 said:


> That would be awesome. I put a lot of work into it and I enjoy hearing feedback and opinions. I visited Paradise btw and love it.



I am so glad to hear that you love my town!  I hope to have the oppurtunity to check out your town on Sunday!


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 11, 2018)

Chipl95 said:


> Can someone give me feedback on Duskfall if they get a chance? I'm always looking for thoughts and opinions.



Hey Chip, I finally got the chance to look into reviewing your town, but I noticed an odd issue. When I inputted your Dream Address, the town was named "Tree" instead of "Duskfall" and the town had path patterns that looked like a bunch of small trees. Also the human players in the town are named Chip and Kevin if this helps identify the town better. Before I look into this town more and give a complete review, I was just wanting to confirm that it was your town and not some weird quirk with the Dream Town database on Nintendo's part.  Is this the correct town and can anyone else confirm they are seeing this too and not just me?


----------



## Chipl95 (Nov 12, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Hey Chip, I finally got the chance to look into reviewing your town, but I noticed an odd issue. When I inputted your Dream Address, the town was named "Tree" instead of "Duskfall" and the town had path patterns that looked like a bunch of small trees. Also the human players in the town are named Chip and Kevin if this helps identify the town better. Before I look into this town more and give a complete review, I was just wanting to confirm that it was your town and not some weird quirk with the Dream Town database on Nintendo's part.  Is this the correct town and can anyone else confirm they are seeing this too and not just me?



That's my old town that I have since deleted. Were you putting in 5F00-00EC-1F50 as the DA?


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 12, 2018)

Chipl95 said:


> That's my old town that I have since deleted. Were you putting in 5F00-00EC-1F50 as the DA?



Oh, ok! I was using the one on your profile page: 4E00-0040-8B37 (I recommend updating it to your newest one). I’ll try the other one later today.


----------



## Chipl95 (Nov 12, 2018)

I updated to my new DA!


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 12, 2018)

Chipl95 said:


> I updated to my new DA!



Excellent, I look forward to seeing your town in a bit!


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 12, 2018)

After doing some digging after realizing I have seen your town and made a review of it before, here's the review I made for you below in a thread months back:




			
				Me said:
			
		

> After looking at your town, I do have some ideas that can improve your town. This is constructive feedback based upon my opinion alone so please bear that in mind. Everyone has a different taste on what makes a town look good.
> 
> *Path System*
> You are doing really well by having a path system established (a very crucial step!), but I feel like it is a bit "blocky" which makes the paths lack flow (especially during running). This can be resolved by introducing more "roundness" in turns and intersections. I also noticed 2-wide dead-ends in certain areas in town. Even though they all went to a destination (always try to avoid dead ends that lead to nowhere), I personally would recommend making them single wide and possibly make them curve towards their destination to help "stage the scene" (I recommend this only for Player, Villager houses, and more important buildings like the Cafe & Police Station). Lastly, when it comes to the pattern used for the paths, I think you are on to a neat idea! I would highly recommend revising the pattern to make it have a clean tile with adjacent patterns and possibly make the path have a more tiled or brick look.
> ...



Based upon the past review plus what I am seeing today, here's my review (which skips certain things that I feel is unnecessary to mention again). Please bear in mind that this is honest, critical feedback that is made to improve your town in my personal opinion (it is ok if you have different taste and feel free to explain why you chose specific approaches on things I remark in this review reading it):

*~ Path System:*

Based upon the last review, you definitely improved the path design over the previous version (which was a purple star tile if I remember correctly).  I will say though that your path system (the network of paths) still is "blocky" like last time with odd 2-wide dead ends infront of destination instead of "staging" them with single-wide paths (like I described last time). In my personal opinion, "blocky" paths feel choppy when you run on them and just look off with certain design choices on the path appearance ("blocky" paths really only work if you have really good designs tailored for "blocky" path systems [like brick patterns with defined borders]). In my opinion, with the way you have your town is at the moment with how everything is placed, I feel like Curved/Flowing paths would optimize your town's space and give you more flexibility along with the nice free-flow while running on them. Curved/Flowing paths typically work best with a pattern & lucky clover combo appearance (like my town) or natural dirt paths with possible stuff put on them. If you feel very happy with what you have though and are not interested in too much change (like doing a complete reconstruction), I recommend chopping off just the outer corner tiles on your paths (to make them look curved) and try to "stage" villager houses. 

*~ Landscaping*

After reviewing the landscaping, it appears that it does need work, but you are on track by having some structure to it.  My biggest comment is that you definitely need more flowers throughout the town to add color to the town (right now, it is mostly green). When you do the flowers, I highly recommend using as many colors as possible and try to avoid using too many of the same color in a given area (unless you do a pattern). Additionally, I recommend adding more bushes throughout the town in a way to balance out the amount of linear bush structures. For example, you could add some to your bush walls to roughen them up a bit or add bush clusters in the more open areas on town. I feel like after you do those 2 things, I will be able to help you with more specific details on how to polish areas. 

I hope you find this review very helpful and feel free to ask questions about it!


----------



## rianne (Nov 13, 2018)

Town name: Paradise
Mayor name: rianne
Dream address: 4F00-00C1-3DB5

Just updated while it's raining. Enjoy. c:


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 13, 2018)

☾ Aeternia ☾ 5A00-0117-FC1C ☾ Margie ☾

- Feedback is optional, but greatly appreciated. That is if anyone plans to visit my dream address. :]


----------



## Euphy (Nov 14, 2018)

DA is 6B00-00EA-61DD
It doesn't look its best rn unfortunately, since I saved it in autumn. But still, all visitors and feedback welcome

edit: address is temporarily deleted til I sort some stuff out


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 14, 2018)

Euphy said:


> DA is 6B00-00EA-61DD
> It doesn't look its best rn unfortunately, since I saved it in autumn. But still, all visitors and feedback welcome





Ryumia said:


> ☾ Aeternia ☾ 5A00-0117-FC1C ☾ Margie ☾
> 
> - Feedback is optional, but greatly appreciated. That is if anyone plans to visit my dream address. :]



When I am more free this weekend, I will try to look into both of your towns!


----------



## Dracule (Nov 14, 2018)

Ryumia said:


> ☾ Aeternia ☾ 5A00-0117-FC1C ☾ Margie ☾
> 
> - Feedback is optional, but greatly appreciated. That is if anyone plans to visit my dream address. :]



Yay, thanks for your submission, Ryu! I’ll add it later this weekend (maybe sooner)! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Euphy said:


> DA is 6B00-00EA-61DD
> It doesn't look its best rn unfortunately, since I saved it in autumn. But still, all visitors and feedback welcome




Hey! Autumn is the best season ;>. Haha, I’ll add it to the list sometime this weekend! I’ll try to give feedback if I’m not busy as well.


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 15, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> When I am more free this weekend, I will try to look into both of your towns!





MorinoKirii said:


> Yay, thanks for your submission, Ryu! I?ll add it later this weekend (maybe sooner)! <3


Just to let you both know... I updated my dream address. Had an unfortunate incident in my town, so I had to redo a bit of the town landscaping. Received an unexpected villager from the void and it took a long while to get them to move out.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 15, 2018)

Ryumia said:


> Just to let you both know... I updated my dream address. Had an unfortunate incident in my town, so I had to redo a bit of the town landscaping. Received an unexpected villager from the void and it took a long while to get the to move out.



Oh, man. I hate that :[. It’s happened to me a few times. It’s all good though, I haven’t visited yet. :>


----------



## Dracule (Nov 20, 2018)

_Hello, Animal Crossing friends!

It’s been awhile, but I have updated the Dream Address list with a few new towns to visit. So sorry to Euphy, Ryumia, and especially Rianne (I didn’t notice your post before the other users!) for taking so long to add your beautiful towns. There have been massive fires in California (some of the worst in the history of the state), so my college classes have been cancelled and assignments re-arranged for this week. Thankfully, my family and friends are okay; but the air quality has been very, very unhealthy.

——————————————————————————————————
*To Ryumia:*
I thought your town was so ethereal and tranquil, and the organization of the paths shows your attention to detail. The colors were perfect and matched the atmosphere of the setting you’re going for throughout each space. I don’t really have any constructive feedback to give; it was such a lovely town and I enjoyed visiting some of the houses as well.

*To Euphy:*
Even though you do not care for the autumn season of your town, the colors matched it so well! I popped into some of the houses and had a great time looking at all the cute furniture. The only thing I noticed was that the Picnic Blanket area was a little lackluster (maybe add a bit more items/flowers?). Overall, nicely done!

*To Rianne:*
It was so interesting to see your combination of fairytale projects and the autumn weather in your town. Those normally aren’t put together, but I liked that you did something a little different. A lot of the town is very open, which made it easy to navigate; although I’d love to see more projects/trees in some of the more open spaces. The brick paths were a great choice too! Very fun to look at the girly accents in your houses. 
——————————————————————————————————

Please keep California in your thoughts and prayers. I also hope that if you are in California, that you and your family are safe as well. Have a good rest of the day (or night).
_​


----------



## rianne (Nov 20, 2018)

*MorinoKirii* 
Thank you for the feedback; I've been working on my town as best as I can despite some IRL setbacks and do agree with your findings. c: I hope to be more impactful with my design choices once I move out some villagers. Until then, I'll be adding more trees and flowers.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 21, 2018)

rianne said:


> *MorinoKirii*
> Thank you for the feedback; I've been working on my town as best as I can despite some IRL setbacks and do agree with your findings. c: I hope to be more impactful with my design choices once I move out some villagers. Until then, I'll be adding more trees and flowers.



That’s great! I’m glad my feedback was helpful to you :>. I hope everything goes well with the town landscaping and your real-life setbacks turn into blessings. c:


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 21, 2018)

Since my town is indexed here, the grass has changed recently, and I have done numerous tweaks, I just wanted to announce that I have updated my Dream Address!  With this latest update, it occurs during the middle of the day to make the autumn colors pop (the deep red the fruit trees have is absolutely gorgeous!) and I have added lots of new hybrids in certain areas to add more color to certain regions of town.  Additionally, I have finally added bell trees to my town since I finally found an appropriate place to use them and plus I want to have all possible living plants in the game in my town! The Ancient Ruins region of my town is the only place you can find them (to make the area seem more magical and mysterious) and will be the only place in the entire Tropical Region to get cherry blossoms on the spring since bell trees are the only "fruit" tree that gets cherry blossoms due to them becoming regular trees after being shaken (another way to make the area seem more magical/mysterious)! I hope y'all enjoy this new update and I look forward to any feedback y'all may have! 

*@Ryumia and Euphy:* I apologize for not having the chance to give constructive feedback on your towns just yet, I only recently got a break from university work. :/ I hope to leave constructive feedback for y'all in the next couple of days or so!


----------



## Euphy (Nov 21, 2018)

thanks for the feedback morinokirii :>


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 22, 2018)

Since I made some significant updates in my basement recently to get ready for a huge giveaway I'm organizing in the near future, I made another quick update to my Dream Address for anyone who wants to check it out! I look forward to hearing any feedback y'all may have!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 22, 2018)

Ryumia said:


> ☾ Aeternia ☾ 5A00-0117-FC1C ☾ Margie ☾
> 
> - Feedback is optional, but greatly appreciated. That is if anyone plans to visit my dream address. :]



I visited Aeternia last night and it was beautiful. I love your color scheme...blue and purple are my two favorite colors and it gave a very peaceful, tranquil feeling to the entire town, especially with the evening setting.

Your houses were very well designed. I loved the way you used screens and dividers to create different sections within a single room.

Your paths were also very nicely done. The warm brick worked well with the bridges and seemed to deepen the color of your flowers and bring out the warmth in them as well. I liked the placement of your pwps and the little areas of trees and bushes between paths. The streetlamps scattered throughout your town were also a nice touch.

The only thing I questioned was in a few places in the northern part of town your path seemed to go up to the train tracks and end there for no reason, like near Retail. It's not really a negative. I just wasn't sure of the purpose.

But all in all, it's a lovely town that you should be very proud of!


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 22, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> _*To Ryumia:*
> I thought your town was so ethereal and tranquil, and the organization of the paths shows your attention to detail. The colors were perfect and matched the atmosphere of the setting you?re going for throughout each space. I don?t really have any constructive feedback to give; it was such a lovely town and I enjoyed visiting some of the houses as well._​


Thank you so much for visiting my town and giving feedback towards it. :] It is the first time that I have decorated a town since I usually restart the game whenever I get the perfect town status.



LadyDestani said:


> I visited Aeternia last night and it was beautiful. I love your color scheme...blue and purple are my two favorite colors and it gave a very peaceful, tranquil feeling to the entire town, especially with the evening setting.
> 
> Your houses were very well designed. I loved the way you used screens and dividers to create different sections within a single room.
> 
> ...


Thanks for visiting my town and giving feedback as well. :] The purpose of the "questionable" end trail near the Re-Tail area was that you could view the train passing by. The other "questionable" trail had the same purpose like the one near the Re-Tail area as well, but I'm not sure if I want to keep it that way or just plant trees and flowers over there instead.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 23, 2018)

Ryumia said:


> Thanks for visiting my town and giving feedback as well. :] The purpose of the "questionable" end trail near the Re-Tail area was that you could view the train passing by. The other "questionable" trail had the same purpose like the one near the Re-Tail area as well, but I'm not sure if I want to keep it that way or just plant trees and flowers over there instead.



That makes perfect sense now. I thought it might be something like that; I've just never seen it done before. Everybody seems to want to cover up the train tracks as much as possible. It's up to you if you decide to keep it or fill it in with trees and flowers. Like I said, I didn't consider it a negative at all.


----------



## SilentGamer (Nov 23, 2018)

Heres my dream address, not the prettiest but im working on it lol

5D00-001F-ADF8


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 23, 2018)

Mine's pretty good if I may squeak my own horn: 5E00-00F5-60EA

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Ryumia
*- Aeternia is very soothing, I like your brick work and how well your kitchens are designed! I also like how unique your bedrooms are,  "it doesn't _match_, it _goes_!" so warm, natural and real, like this could totally be someones rl home. especially the way you add more rooms with panels.
The only thing I minded a little bit about it was the openess (but it's better than claustrophobic!) , but I always go overboard with foliage.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 24, 2018)

*MasterM64* - PARADISE

First off, I love the color that I get when I wake up in your town, I don't see enough fall season towns.
I love your little edge paths, it makes it very easy to navigate and they have great flow but the tiles seemed out of sync of the season's colors, but I'm not sure how.
 I really like your house, especially the cabana room and basement. I don't see many tropical towns, and creative home layouts so it's very refreshing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rianne said:


> Town name: Paradise
> Mayor name: rianne
> Dream address: 4F00-00C1-3DB5
> 
> Just updated while it's raining. Enjoy. c:



I really like all the presents you leave out, and you even remembered shoes! (most people don't) The rain adds a nice feel to your town.
I like Hayley's house, I like how you used the wall panels to give your rooms more dimension.
I like the way your paths are laid out but the seem almost too big in some areas, but I forget that not everyone wants a claustrophobic (aka cozy!) forest town!
Arinne's house make a great impression as soon as you walk in, the first thing you focus on is the violet screen and the floor things (palital mats or something like that. 
All your rooms are whimsical and uniquely designed.


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I really like all the presents you leave out, and you even remembered shoes! (most people don't) The rain adds a nice feel to your town.
> I like Hayley's house, I like how you used the wall panels to give your rooms more dimension.
> I like the way your paths are laid out but the seem almost too big in some areas, but I forget that not everyone wants a claustrophobic (aka cozy!) forest town!
> Arinne's house make a great impression as soon as you walk in, the first thing you focus on is the violet screen and the floor things (palital mats or something like that.
> All your rooms are whimsical and uniquely designed.



Thank you so much for your feedback. (,: Really great constructive criticism like OP's. 

And yes I do agree, I am working on my paths and making it more nature and "structurally" balanced, I really enjoy order haha. I've had a random voided villager move-in when I had 9 villagers (the villager knocked out many of my perfect orange trees) and pre-WA update plot-resetting was a pain so I covered most of my town to really make sure they moved where I wanted to. (Then I just left them be. Oh, pre-WA ACNL. . .those were some crazy days.) I'm getting more hybrids, trees, bushes, and some clovers settled in so it's not as path-ridden. Hopefully I'll be able to update next month and have noticeable changes to appreciate. 

I'm also figuring out which villagers to swap out; I keep changing my mind. @____@


----------



## Dracule (Nov 24, 2018)

SilentGamer said:


> Heres my dream address, not the prettiest but im working on it lol
> 
> 5D00-001F-ADF8



Alrighty, thank you! It sounds like I might need to put it on the W.I.P List if it’s not between 80%-100% complete. I’ll visit later and determine that for sure. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ably.Saucey said:


> Mine's pretty good if I may squeak my own horn: 5E00-00F5-60EA



Cool, haha ;>. I’ll add it to the list, Ably! I’ll visit later when I have the chance; can’t wait! <3


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 24, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> *MasterM64* - PARADISE
> 
> First off, I love the color that I get when I wake up in your town, I don't see enough fall season towns.
> I love your little edge paths, it makes it very easy to navigate and they have great flow but the tiles seemed out of sync of the season's colors, but I'm not sure how.
> I really like your house, especially the cabana room and basement. I don't see many tropical towns, and creative home layouts so it's very refreshing.



Thank you for the feedback Ably, I really appreciate and value it!  I am glad you loved all the various aspects of my town, I try to see my town as a immersive artwork and put a lot of thought on how it all ties together.  When it comes to the path designs, are you talking about the mossy paths or the path patterns in general? I recently added mossy paths as an experiment a month or so back so I am curious what your (& other people’s) thoughts are!


----------



## Dracule (Nov 24, 2018)

*QUICK UPDATE:*
More towns have been added as submitted by some of the users above! Please go check them out! We have 82 non-hacked towns to look at, which is amazing. I’m so happy to those submitting and showcasing their finished hardwork or ongoing work-in-progress.

*REMINDER:*
I’m not sure if people aren’t reading the submission instructions in their excitement/hurry to post their dream address code, but I have been asking for a specific format. I have been formatting the DAs for y’all since I’ve had time, haha. Please make sure to read over the main thread post before posting, but I’ll go ahead and put the format I’m requesting for here to make it easier:

 ☾ Town Name ☾ Dreamcode ☾ Mayor Name ☾

Just copy and paste it somewhere, replacing the spaces with your correct information. Thank you! (I’m also not singling out anyone specific. A good 60-70% of people haven’t been following the format I listed when they first post about their town, haha).

*OTHER NEWS:*
I have been contemplating making the descriptions even simpler for easier navigation for guests and members. As much as I love writing the 1-2 sentence descriptions of towns in my perspective, it takes a bit to do them and I haven’t updated a description in a good while because of real life. I was thinking of giving key aspects for towns only; helpful words like “FOREST | AUTUMN | SUNSET | RED, WHITE, YELLOWS FLOWERS | BLUE AND PURPLE FLOWERS | RAINY WEATHER.” Etc, etc.

This would be helpful to those wanting to visit maybe only autumn towns, but don’t want to read through full descriptions—especially if they’re browsing quickly. I would include a specific theme word or words to make each town stand out a little more, such as “WITCH-BREWED | EDEN’S GARDEN | MOUNTAIN-LIVING | JAPANESE ZEN | KAWAII PASTELS | MODERN-INSPIRED.” I believe this would be easier, but I’d love to hear everyone’s feedback about it.

Hope your day has been relaxing or fun! Muah~​


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 24, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Mine's pretty good if I may squeak my own horn: 5E00-00F5-60EA



Ably, I loved your town!  Forest towns are some of my favorites and yours is lovely.  The random assortment of flowers, bushes, fruit trees and regular trees feels so natural, which is something that I think is very hard to achieve on purpose.  Your paths are easy to follow so the town doesn't feel too unwieldy or claustrophobic, but there are so many cute things tucked away that I also felt rewarded for exploring.  I thought the coin next to the well was a really cute touch.

And your house is so cute.  I'm guessing you purposely didn't fully expand it because it feels like the perfect size for it's setting.  The exterior is so fitting and the rooms are very nicely decorated.  I especially liked your knitting room (?) in the back.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 24, 2018)

LadyDestani said:


> Ably, I loved your town!  Forest towns are some of my favorites and yours is lovely.  The random assortment of flowers, bushes, fruit trees and regular trees feels so natural, which is something that I think is very hard to achieve on purpose.  Your paths are easy to follow so the town doesn't feel too unwieldy or claustrophobic, but there are so many cute things tucked away that I also felt rewarded for exploring.  I thought the coin next to the well was a really cute touch.
> 
> And your house is so cute.  I'm guessing you purposely didn't fully expand it because it feels like the perfect size for it's setting.  The exterior is so fitting and the rooms are very nicely decorated.  I especially liked your knitting room (?) in the back.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



Thank you!^^ 
I'm really proud of how my landscaping turned out, I'm still not sure what to do with some small areas but I'm glad you like it as well.
I didn't want to fully expand it since (a) I would probably regret it and (b) I don't have that many ideas for interior  design. It's a Conservatory, it's just meant to be peaceful compared to the rest of my house which is pretty crazy with knickknacks and color. 
Thanks for visiting!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I apologize MorinoKirii, I didn't read the top post and I should have.

☾ Cascades ☾ 5E00-00F5-60EA ☾ Gail ☾ and if you decide for the short description: Sub-Tropical Forest 


And a shout out for 5cm/s's town Mistvale, which is both gorgeous and peaceful!
☾ Mistvale ☾ Clair ☾ 4A00-0064-B02A ☾


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 25, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> *Ryumia*
> - Aeternia is very soothing, I like your brick work and how well your kitchens are designed! I also like how unique your bedrooms are,  "it doesn't _match_, it _goes_!" so warm, natural and real, like this could totally be someones rl home. especially the way you add more rooms with panels.
> The only thing I minded a little bit about it was the openness (but it's better than claustrophobic!) , but I always go overboard with foliage.


Thanks for visiting my dream town and giving feedback towards it. Much appreciated. :] The Kitchen in my Mayor's house was one the rooms that I loved decorating as well as the Bedroom for that character. Bedrooms for the other characters were fun to decorate as well. I felt like those rooms shows a little bit about the interest of each of them. The simple panel is one of my favorite items in ACNL because of how I can add more sections to a room. Giving me a bit more ideas on how I can decorate a room.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 25, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Thank you!^^
> I'm really proud of how my landscaping turned out, I'm still not sure what to do with some small areas but I'm glad you like it as well.
> I didn't want to fully expand it since (a) I would probably regret it and (b) I don't have that many ideas for interior  design. It's a Conservatory, it's just meant to be peaceful compared to the rest of my house which is pretty crazy with knickknacks and color.
> Thanks for visiting!
> ...



It?s no problem at all! I already configured yours, but thank you for taking the time to do it :>. Again, lots of others have done the same, haha. Just thought I?d give a reminder.

I?ll definitely add 5cm/s? town as well. Thank you for shouting her out! So sweet. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ryumia said:


> Thanks for visiting my dream town and giving feedback towards it. Much appreciated. :] The Kitchen in my Mayor's house was one the rooms that I loved decorating as well as the Bedroom for that character. Bedrooms for the other characters were fun to decorate as well. I felt like those rooms shows a little bit about the interest of each of them. The simple panel is one of my favorite items in ACNL because of how I can add more sections to a room. Giving me a bit more ideas on how I can decorate a room.



*creeps in* I LOVE the Simple Panel. It?s so versatile and looks very natural no matter how you customize it. *0*


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 25, 2018)

☾ Narnia ☾ 6C00-00F5-D279 ☾ Jo ☾

My town and houses are finished, as for the paths I'm not so sure if I should keep them as they are or change them (the main path and the flowers) feedback is optional, but greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dracule (Nov 25, 2018)

Bosmer said:


> ☾ Narnia ☾ 6C00-00F5-D279 ☾ Jo ☾
> 
> My town and houses are finished, as for the paths I'm not so sure if I should keep them as they are or change them (the main path and the flowers) feedback is optional, but greatly appreciated!



Yay! Thank you! I just added it to the list :>. I’ll visit later today and look over the paths for you. <3


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2018)

Ryumia said:


> ☾ Aeternia ☾ 5A00-0117-FC1C ☾ Margie ☾
> 
> - Feedback is optional, but greatly appreciated. That is if anyone plans to visit my dream address. :]





Euphy said:


> DA is 6B00-00EA-61DD
> It doesn't look its best rn unfortunately, since I saved it in autumn. But still, all visitors and feedback welcome
> 
> edit: address is temporarily deleted til I sort some stuff out



Hey Euphy and Ryumia, I apologize for just now getting around to looking at your towns! :/ Had family stuff going on the past few days. Please bear in mind that I will be providing constructive feedback for the benefit of your towns, so you may read stuff you may not want to read, but know that honest feedback is good and that I will be glad to help you in-game in any way I can to improve your towns (if applicable)! 

*Feedback for Ryumia:*

To start, your houses/interior decorating were absolutely stunning and perfect! I can tell you put a lot of thought into all the different elements of them.  Overall, I would say your town is really good (better than a 80/100)!  To make your town better and reach its complete potential though, I have a few suggestions:

- _Refine the path system._ Before I got into critiques, I do want to say that I love the designs used for it!  There are a lot of odd dead-ends and unnecessary loops thoughout the path system (like a loop going around a rock behind Wally's house for example). When designing a path system, it is good to optimize the efficiency and purpose of it (like ensuring all paths go to a destination or have a particular purpose [like a path for fishing]). Another aspect of designing a path system is minimizing the amount of space it occupies so you have plenty of room for PWPs, houses, and landscaping (which essentially will give your town more meat per say). Unfortunately, I felt like certain areas had so much path put over them that it took away potential in your landscaping. I normally would critque the paths being "blocky" as well, but I feel like the design is really good with right-angled turns.

- _Embellish the beach._ I felt like the beach was very bare and needed some life put into it (like adding coconut or banana trees to it). Fortunately, this is a easy fix, but I am curious if the beach is that way for a reason.

- _Diversify the landscaping a bit more._ I love that you stuck with a couple of very complementing colors (purple and blue), but I feel like you should use other purple and blue flowers in various areas to to enhance the appearance of the town visually (like purple tulips and blue pansies).  I also feel like more bushes can be used in the town to soften the current primary focus on the flowers and I also feel like it would be good to "roughen" up the bush clusters to make them look more natural.

I hope you find this feedback very helpful Ryumia, if you ever want any pointers/suggestions in-game for better explaination/detail, feel free to ask!  I love what you got going for your town and I would love to help it reach its full potential. 

*Feedback for Euphy:*

It looks like you deleted your DA so I am unable to give feedback. :/ Let me know when you make a new one so I can give you constructive feedback!


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 25, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> *Feedback for Ryumia:*
> 
> To start, your houses/interior decorating were absolutely stunning and perfect! I can tell you put a lot of thought into all the different elements of them.  Overall, I would say your town is really good (better than a 80/100)!  To make your town better and reach its complete potential though, I have a few suggestions:
> 
> ...


Thanks for visiting my dream town and giving some feedback on it. 

I am glad that you liked visiting the houses. Spent a lot of dedication towards how I wanted them to look. Both inside and out. Though... I did struggle a lot with wallpapers and flooring when I first started out. 

I'm not exactly sure how to _refine_ the path system... :T I'm still completely new to landscaping. Glad that I have one place that I can start off with. The rock area that's next to the cafe and the police station. I had this idea to get rid of some pathways that's near the train station. Like getting rid of the middle section and just keep the side ones then put some greenery stuff in the middle area.

When it comes to the beaches... I prefer to leave them plain and just decorate them with shells instead. Though I need to fix the other beach area that contains the same shell shape since I kind of forgot to do that. I think adding coconut or banana trees in my beaches seem kind of weird to me in general. But... I appreciate the input on them.

With the flowers... I'm not sure if I want to add any additional flowers due to how difficult and how long it took to breed the Blue Violets. As well as not wanting that many additional other flowers to use. At best... I would only take one other blue flower and one other purple flower. Though... I'm not sure what flowers to use that could compliment both the blue violets and purple pansies.

Overall, I found the feedback to be very helpful since you discussed what I wasn't good at all. Landscaping. The most difficult part that I struggled with for my town. Though... I expected this due to it being the first time that I attempted to try and landscape a town instead of restarting after receiving a perfect town status.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 25, 2018)

*throws hat in ring*

I would like some feedback on my dream of Moriyo, DA 4C00-00D6-FECB, mostly constructive criticism. While the reviews I have gotten on Moriyo have been positive (both on here and tumblr) I feel I need an outsiders view to give me some tips. The dream was recently update a while ago, I plan on having updating the dream again once Moriyo hits glorious fall.

The town is a magical themed forest, the main flower colors are supposed to be bold pink, yellow, white and purple, but not all the areas have been fully landscaped yet, nor are the other 3 alts houses done. This town is almost complete, I'd say it's 70% of the way there in terms of houses and landscaping. Dreamies & Villagers are a whole other story!


----------



## Dracule (Nov 25, 2018)

*Bosmer*

Hey! So, I made a visit to your town. I get your questioning about the QR paths and QR flowers, because they don’t look quite natural to me; especially since you have your DA in the autumn season.

My main question is, which season are you planning to officially set your Dream Address? Because that makes a lot of difference in how your town will look. QR codes with greener touches will appear out-of-place in an autumn (and sometimes winter) town. I recommend that if you want autumn to be your town’s season, then try finding browns, reds, yellows, or oranges as colors for your QR paths.

If, however, you want to constantly update your DA every season, then I would suggest finding very plain QR codes that work well with most colors involved in the seasonal changes. Other than that, you’ll have to bookmark your favorite spring, summer, autumn, and winter QR path codes somewhere so you can change them out when needed.

I actually have a couple of really nice autumn QR codes and more subtle codes for you to experiment with. Here they are:

_Autumn-Based Paths: (These go well with the darker ground. Some have green, but it’s either specks of dark moss or “dying” grass, which will still work.)_
1. http://acpath.tumblr.com/post/56048708479/animalcrossing-suko-old-red-bricks-this-is-a/amp
2. http://78.media.tumblr.com/fdb4b4c8a99a3df8299ca9d5f8f45b6d/tumblr_mowtamoCdt1s2esj9o5_400.jpg
3. https://www.google.com/search?q=ani...Vt4EOXNkkLMEfDIAZQP6wkS&imgrc=weWLzP-3Q-H3fM:

_Water Paths with Wood Edging: (Your water paths had green grass edging. They also seemed a little unnatural with the season.)_
1. https://pin.it/27e2ws6ip4kkuv
2. https://m.blog.naver.com/ajelfl0/220899321139​


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2018)

Ryumia said:


> Thanks for visiting my dream town and giving some feedback on it.
> 
> I am glad that you liked visiting the houses. Spent a lot of dedication towards how I wanted them to look. Both inside and out. Though... I did struggle a lot with wallpapers and flooring when I first started out.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely welcome Ryumia, I am glad you found it helpful!  If you ever want to have in-game pointers/input, feel free to let me know because I love helping others with landscaping and path systems!  Before I giving any additional tips on here, I want you to know up front that you are not a bad landscaper, you are an aspiring landscaper (you actually show effort and thought in your landscaping which is why I see you as aspiring). 

For the path system refining, it is best to think about what is the purpose of each one and where each one is going before deciding what to keep/cut. Sometimes it requires complete re-routing for paths to make sense while optimizing space at the same time (for example, instead of having a separate fishing path and main path paralleling each other, try to converge them at certain points along the river to maximize the utility and space of the path system). Path systems definitely can be a puzzle creatingmodifying (especially in already-developed towns), but it is totally worth it and can breath fresh air into a town. 

That makes sense, I figured there was a reason behind the beach's design. Have you thought about adding flowers to the beach to add color? If you do, I find that cosmos look the best on the beach (just spreading them out [have 1-3 spaces between each one randomly] along the cliff single-deep would make a huge difference). 

I can understand the struggle especially if you don't want to buy hybrids on TBT. o/ When it comes to which flowers, I would definitely recommend the 2 I mentioned earlier (blue pansy and purple tulip) due to their bold colors and the many great combinations you can make along side your other 2 flowers. 



Stella-Io said:


> *throws hat in ring*
> 
> I would like some feedback on my dream of Moriyo, DA 4C00-00D6-FECB, mostly constructive criticism. While the reviews I have gotten on Moriyo have been positive (both on here and tumblr) I feel I need an outsiders view to give me some tips. The dream was recently update a while ago, I plan on having updating the dream again once Moriyo hits glorious fall.
> 
> The town is a magical themed forest, the main flower colors are supposed to be bold pink, yellow, white and purple, but not all the areas have been fully landscaped yet, nor are the other 3 alts houses done. This town is almost complete, I'd say it's 70% of the way there in terms of houses and landscaping. Dreamies & Villagers are a whole other story!



Hey Stella, I saw your post and just visited your town to provide constructive feedback!  After visiting your town, I want to say that your town has a ton of potential!  To start, even though I could tell there was WIP going on at your houses/interior decorating, I can say that your interior decorating skills are superb and creative! Additionally, I can tell you are being creative with your town overall.  Since the town is a WIP, I won't give it a rating just yet, but I will still be providing constructive feedback so you have a good map to work with to reach a complete town. Once you have reached a stage of completion of your town, I would be glad to review your town again for the fine details.  Here are my suggestions along with the good aspects of each given point:

*- Path System:*

For the paths that I can tell are finished, I absolutely the design choice of ancient road-like appearance!  I definitely would recommend using the same approach throughout all of town. If anything, I recommend maybe adding a bit more patterns and clovers to make the paths more permanent in case the grass fully grows back for some reason. o/ You also used the geography to your advantage, utilized curves in your paths, and made sure all paths lead somewhere/had purpose which are all bonus points in my book!  If you introduce that approach throughout all of your town, introduced paths for fishing,  and optimized your space, I think you will have a excellent path system! 

*- Bridge Placement:*

I would say the placement of your bridges are all good since I recognized that you purposely isolated one of the Player houses for a reason (Kasumi). 

*- Landscaping:*

When it comes to your landscaping, I will definitely say that I can tell that you are putting a lot of thought into your landscaping, especially when it comes to mixing up colors and flower types in a harmonious way.  As for suggestions, I would recommend adding bush clusters in green spaces amongst the trees, adding mushrooms (randomly using all types except rare) next to trees randomly to add more color and substance throughout the town, add flowers randomly as well in the green spaces that lack flowers, and roughen bushes already planted by incorporating some with these clusters I mentioned earlier. As for the beach, I assume that is your hybrid growing field so I assume it is only temporary. When you decide to clear off the beach and put a lot of those hybrids in storage, I highly recommend spreading out cosmos of all colors along the cliff single-deep.  The only other thing I was wondering was why there were green patterns everywhere? If you plan on covering all the open grass with patterns, I highly recommend using a pattern that looks more like the grass to help it blend better. If it's there to only help with plot resetting, that makes total sense! Overall, I feel you definitely got a good foundation to work with and all you can do improve it to make your town blow other places out of the water! 

I hope you find my feedback very helpful and feel free to ask me if you need any in-game pointers/suggestions for more precise detail because I would love to see your town reach its complete potential!  Also feel free to use my dream town as inspiration since part of my town's theme is nature and I also feel it will give good pointers on how to do the bushes in your town.


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 25, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> You are absolutely welcome Ryumia, I am glad you found it helpful!  If you ever want to have in-game pointers/input, feel free to let me know because I love helping others with landscaping and path systems!  Before I giving any additional tips on here, I want you to know up front that you are not a bad landscaper, you are an aspiring landscaper (you actually show effort and thought in your landscaping which is why I see you as aspiring).
> 
> For the path system refining, it is best to think about what is the purpose of each one and where each one is going before deciding what to keep/cut. Sometimes it requires complete re-routing for paths to make sense while optimizing space at the same time (for example, instead of having a separate fishing path and main path paralleling each other, try to converge them at certain points along the river to maximize the utility and space of the path system). Path systems definitely can be a puzzle creatingmodifying (especially in already-developed towns), but it is totally worth it and can breath fresh air into a town.
> 
> ...


I see... :0 Didn't know that a path system could be this complicated.

Never thought or considered adding flowers to a beach before since I always thought it would be better to leave them plain. This is something that I can consider adding once I figure out what I want to change for my path system.

What I am worried about when it comes to buying hybrids at this point is that I might get a voided villager from someone else's town. So... I would prefer not to buy any hybrids or anything else. With the flowers that you've suggested... I won't have to buy them since I have enough to breed more of them, but I am hoping they won't be too much trouble like my blue violets since the percentage for them to grow for me is kind of low sometimes.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2018)

Ryumia said:


> What I am worried about when it comes to buying hybrids at this point is that I might get a voided villager from someone else's town. So... I would prefer not to buy any hybrids or anything else. With the flowers that you've suggested... I won't have to buy them since I have enough to breed more of them, but I am hoping they won't be too much trouble like my blue violets since the percentage for them to grow for me is kind of low sometimes.



I can understand where you are coming from, that would be no fun at all! lol As long as you have a perfect town, use fertilizer, and have Jacob's Ladders alongside the flowers you want to breed, you are practically guaranteed one most days since all 3 raise the probability of getting a hybrid.


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 26, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> *Bosmer*
> 
> Hey! So, I made a visit to your town. I get your questioning about the QR paths and QR flowers, because they don?t look quite natural to me; especially since you have your DA in the autumn season.
> 
> ...



The paths were originally set for the spring/summer season, that was when I started playing again and editing my town so I didn't really think about having autumn-y paths but I guess it doesn't hurt to update the paths by season. I'll take a look at the links though, thanks!

Also, what do you think of the town overall? ^^


----------



## Wickel (Nov 26, 2018)

Does anyone know some good not hacked dreamtownes with a winter vibe? This list is so big I really don't know where to start!


I'd like to get some inspiration for my winter town, I just had the first snow today.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 26, 2018)

Myrthella said:


> Does anyone know some good not hacked dreamtownes with a winter vibe? This list is so big I really don't know where to start!
> 
> 
> I'd like to get some inspiration for my winter town, I just had the first snow today.



I’m currently trying to update the towns to include their seasons and other defining features in a simpler format, but I haven’t started yet. Here are some of the towns that I know are set in winter (you can find their DA in the alphabetical list):

- Dale
- Hayfon
- Zodell
- Twilight

There are definitely more winter towns on the list, but I can’t quite remember since I haven’t gone to re-visit and mark it down. Hopefully these provide a starting point!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bosmer said:


> The paths were originally set for the spring/summer season, that was when I started playing again and editing my town so I didn't really think about having autumn-y paths but I guess it doesn't hurt to update the paths by season. I'll take a look at the links though, thanks!
> 
> Also, what do you think of the town overall? ^^



Oh, okay. That makes more sense as to why the QR codes are mainly spring/summer. If you don’t time-travel, then I do think updating the QR codes each season is better if you constantly update your DA as well.

 I really loved the layout for your town. You have some good landscaping created so far and it’s nice for you to have a kind of a single-path system going on. It makes QR plotting easier, haha.  The only advice I’d give for right now is to add more cedars and saplings, especially in the empty pockets of your town. Flowers will be helpful to add fullness in areas where you can’t place a PWP or tree, so I recommend spreading out more of them.


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 26, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Oh, okay. That makes more sense as to why the QR codes are mainly spring/summer. If you don?t time-travel, then I do think updating the QR codes each season is better if you constantly update your DA as well.
> 
> I really loved the layout for your town. You have some good landscaping created so far and it?s nice for you to have a kind of a single-path system going on. It makes QR plotting easier, haha.  The only advice I?d give for right now is to add more cedars and saplings, especially in the empty pockets of your town. Flowers will be helpful to add fullness in areas where you can?t place a PWP or tree, so I recommend spreading out more of them.



Thank you for the feedback! Yeah I don't really time travel much so it would be a good idea.

I'm glad you love the layout because I thought maybe it might be a little hard to follow in some places I guess? I just kinda went with flow of it. I do agree with adding more cedars, saplings and shrubs though I just don't want to make it all look too busy (I hope no where in my town is too busy at least). I've planted more trees and shrubs so hopefully there isn't any deadspots around there. I do grow hybrids and keep them in storage so I can scatter more of them around the more empty areas.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 26, 2018)

*Myrthella *
My town is now in winter also if you'd like to visit.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the tips! I'm starting my PWP for the Dream Shop tomorrow so I'll definitely visit once I get it done!


----------



## Dracule (Nov 26, 2018)

Bosmer said:


> Thank you for the feedback! Yeah I don't really time travel much so it would be a good idea.
> 
> I'm glad you love the layout because I thought maybe it might be a little hard to follow in some places I guess? I just kinda went with flow of it. I do agree with adding more cedars, saplings and shrubs though I just don't want to make it all look too busy (I hope no where in my town is too busy at least). I've planted more trees and shrubs so hopefully there isn't any deadspots around there. I do grow hybrids and keep them in storage so I can scatter more of them around the more empty areas.



I get you with the path system. This usually happens when the landscaping isn’t fully completed. I’ve found that putting a general QR code all over town, landscaping, and then creating an actual pathway system is the easiest way to go. If there’s a couple of spots you’re unsure of or unhappy with, then I’d play around with them; especially if you want to put a PWP, flower garden, tree orchard, or cedar forest there.

Overall, I wouldn’t worry too much about it. My town evolved so much since initially QR plotting the whole town, and I’m very happy with the transformation. Take it slow and build it up piece by piece; you can always re-work the puzzle as you go. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> *Myrthella *
> My town is now in winter also if you'd like to visit.



Ooh, I’ll definitely be visiting your town again, Snow! Thanks for letting Myrthella know about it and keeping the thread aware! <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

Omg tysvm for visit and leaving feedback! 

For the grass pattern, it is for both, plot resetting and covering the grass. I have problems finding the grass Shape AND color that match, so I put a blanket of grass color over it. Once Moriyo has all its dreamies (which won't be forEVER) I plan on gettin rid of the grass design.

The clovers that are there are all natrual, I haven't planted a single clover for the dirt path. The stones are spaced out so no animal can move in on the path, I want to try to keep the dirt path very visible. But I agree, needs more clovers.

Lol yes I did purposely make Kasumi's house isolated. I didn't want the animals walking over by her house all the time since she's my main.

Ladscaping def needs work, I feel I need more bushes and some more trees. I also need to make an actual path to Soren's house. However, Azrielle has no real path system on purpose, her house is supposed to be kinda secluded, like you've come off the beaten path to a hidden temple for the moon.

Yeah, the beach is a temporary thing, I didn't have space to store all the hybrids haha. I went to a dream town and it's beach was reallly nice, they had these tiles that would lead around the beach and made a little towel area with treed and shells. I plan on doing the same in Moriyo and Treehut. I need to go throu my camera in my XL to find the pics so I can post them.

Thanks for taking note of the house designs! I was very particular about each little thing, esp Kasumi. For example, the casablanca lillies that's next to her Harpsichord, that was a single red rose. I changed it to the lillies cause 1 I dont have Ursala (I got them from another site) and 2 they look better than the single rose. The rose was too small imo to keep there bit I didn't have a plant to put there until I got the casablanca lillies from someone else. Services aren't really an option for me due to my WiFi (it's a mobile hotspot) so 99% of the things I do or have, it's all me.

Again, thank you lots for taking the time to visit, look at my town, review and post it. Your advice really helps and I really appreciate it!


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 26, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Omg tysvm for visit and leaving feedback!
> 
> For the grass pattern, it is for both, plot resetting and covering the grass. I have problems finding the grass Shape AND color that match, so I put a blanket of grass color over it. Once Moriyo has all its dreamies (which won't be forEVER) I plan on gettin rid of the grass design.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely welcome Stella, I am glad you found my feedback helpful and constructive! I enjoyed visiting your town and visiting your houses! 

That makes sense, making it bare grass again will definitely improve the picture your town is portraying!  That's really interesting that you don't use Lucky Clovers, I would recommend switching to lucky clovers though if you intend on retain perfect status for your town (since ordinary clovers count as weeds). I definitely can see why you would want your house excluded, I placed my house (along with a few PWPs) in a way that I wouldn't have any villagers houses within a decent distance around it.  When it comes to Azrielle's house, I figured it was intentional because of those crescent moon designs leading to it. That sounds really cool, I look forward to seeing the final product for your beach in the future!


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

I would use more lucky clovers, but I only have like 12 and I don't want to loose them amongst all the others.

I would also buy some but mobile hotspots don't work with ALOT of WiFi providers. So far it works with CharterSpectrum and CableMAX. Possibly a few other cruddy WiFi too.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 26, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> I would use more lucky clovers, but I only have like 12 and I don't want to loose them amongst all the others.
> 
> I would also buy some but mobile hotspots don't work with ALOT of WiFi providers. So far it works with CharterSpectrum and CableMAX. Possibly a few other cruddy WiFi too.



Makes sense, that would be annoying trying to figure out between the 2... lol That also makes sense as to why you wouldn't be interested in buying some off of TBT (which would be easy) because doing transactions with bad Wi-Fi is not fun at all. :/


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

Oh I've tried. On ACC (the website I was on before I FINALLY was able to sign on here) there's this service that I was tryin to get furniture from. I went throu every single deliverer they had, including the one that worked successfully with me last time. None of them worked. So I've basically given up on services. It's a shame too cause I want to do a giveaway.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 27, 2018)

Since the grass & trees are being nipped by the cold because of winter approaching and the holly bushes are starting to bear white berries, I have updated my dream address accordingly.  I hope y'all enjoy this update!


----------



## Dracule (Dec 4, 2018)

*UPDATE:*

Hey, y?all! 

Sorry I haven?t updated the new descriptions yet. Finals week is fast approaching, so I plan to begin updating as soon as everything winds down!

Feel free to keep submitting non-hacked dream towns! This thread has become very helpful and enjoyable to many. :>​


----------



## Mayor Kera (Dec 4, 2018)

*pokes signature* :3 

Some areas are still a work in progress, but I'd love to know what you think! I've worked really hard on it.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 4, 2018)

Mayor Kera said:


> *pokes signature* :3
> 
> Some areas are still a work in progress, but I'd love to know what you think! I've worked really hard on it.



Yay! Christmas towns :>. I’ll check it out sometime soon, Kera. <3


----------



## Mayor Kera (Dec 4, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Yay! Christmas towns :>. I’ll check it out sometime soon, Kera. <3



Awesome! Thank you so much! C:


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 5, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Hey, y’all!
> 
> ...



Thank you for the update Morino and I definitely agree that a lot of people have found this thread helpful and enjoyable!  I hope finals go well for you and I look forward to seeing you around more afterwards my friend (maybe we can meet in-game sometime?)!


----------



## Dracule (Dec 5, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> Thank you for the update Morino and I definitely agree that a lot of people have found this thread helpful and enjoyable!  I hope finals go well for you and I look forward to seeing you around more afterwards my friend (maybe we can meet in-game sometime?)!



Thank you, M64! Yes, definitely, haha. :>


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 5, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Thank you, M64! Yes, definitely, haha. :>



You are absolutely welcome my friend, sounds like a plan! 

*Everyone feel free to continue posting/updating your Dream Towns while Morino is busy wrapping up university stuff, I will try to review towns to help her out!*


----------



## Dracule (Dec 6, 2018)

_To Kera of Clover_

*Paths and Town Landscaping:*

The path design you chose to go with is very cute and colorful! It’s simple and isn’t flashy, which I like for towns that aren’t trying to be too Christmas-y. However, the areas that don’t have any flowers or paths seem very bare or stand out because the ground is still a dead brown color. Maybe you could use a white brick path or some natural snowy path for these areas? (Here’s a link to some: I would use “Winter Path 1.” https://m.imgur.com/a/CYvXt).

As for the trees, you have some nice structure with those and I can see you were very purposeful with your placements. Again, the white brick path would really help those tree paths stand out! Oh, and try to use more cedars in your town; almost as much as the regular saplings. It’s very fitting for Christmas. I do like the cedars you’ve planted already. :>

If you feel like your tree lines are becoming too linear, then try to “curve” some of the pathways of your trees. This sounds a bit confusing, so if you need an example then I’ve done this in a couple of areas in my town Komorebi. It helps to give a little break in the landscaping. Experiment by planting fruits until you like how it looks, then slowly start re-planting with cedars and regular saplings. Snowesque’s town, Flowert (which is on the list), has fantastic, natural landscaping and it’s set in winter. Check her town out for inspiration as well!

One major aspect (or lack thereof) I noticed was that there were no bushes :[. This can be very obvious in a town and not in a very appealing way. One of the really great parts of bushes is that they can separate areas, but make them seem apart of everything else in town because you can still see the structures. Even though towns can look very nice without bushes, I would say please, please try experimenting with them (especially Holly Starts).

*Houses:*

Alright, I love interior design, so I’m going to be a little critical with your houses (particularly because you have a Christmas theme). This is just the impression I got and I hope it’ll be helpful to you! >w<

My favorite house was definitely Rose’s; the hues are very reminiscent of a fancy restaurant/party room decorated for the holiday season. Although, I would try to make the exterior a little more fancy or colorful (I think you have to add the second floor though). This fits really well and makes it a little different then your typical winter wonderland. I would like to see maybe a few more chairs or a different placement around the tables. I understand if that’s difficult because of the size you chose for the room. It’s a perfect size, by the way! But it wouldn’t be too bad if you decided to add the upstairs room. (Rose’s outfit doesn’t seem to match the house at all though, but Merry’s style matches it WAY better. I would give Merry’s style to Rose and change Merry’s outfit to all white.)

With that being said, my least favorite house was Merry’s. It feels so different from the town entirely. The only aspect I liked was her exterior, and there were still parts of it that didn’t match either. I would use the White Fence for her house, change the walls with the Cobblestone or Blue Exterior, and leave the rest. This way it looks like a snowflake-inspired design and fits with your theme. I would gut the interior of the house and start anew. If you like the “game” aspect of the rooms, then make the furniture, walls, and carpets blue/white; matching the snowflake style.

The one I was feeling torn with was your mayor’s house; some parts were very Christmas-themed and others just seemed like a normal house. This is fine if you aren’t going for a specific theme (like if you just wanted a winter/random season town, you could combine a bunch of furniture colors and it would still match in some way). However, if you spread out the Christmas furniture or added speckles of red/green/yellow to other rooms, then it would match more. The nativity scene is very adorable and a specific part of Christmas, so it doesn’t necessarily have to match the rest of the house color-wise. I really love the main room and all of Kera’s house exterior, so they don’t need any changing either.


*Public Work Projects (PWP):*

I’m going to split the positives and negatives of your PWP placements since it can be a bit confusing to try to talk about all of them in paragraphs. I’ll explain why I either liked or disliked the PWPs. 

[ Positive Placements ]
- *All of your Permanent Buildings* (Honestly, great job with your permanent buildings and projects! I love their placements. <3)
- *The Bus Stop* (The set-up to your bus stop is beautifully done. I would place more cedars around it though,especially closer to that bare-strip of area behind Plaza. It looks like you can’t plant right behind that area, so use flowers or the white brick QR code.)
- *Tire Toy* (Very cute and I like your idea of a park.)
- *Jungle Gym* (Again, very cute and I like your idea of a park.)
- *The Metal Bench* (LOVE this placement!)
- *The Fountain* (Really nicely put near Brewster’s Caf?.)
- *The Modern Streetlight near the Train Station* (I’m a little conflicted about this one. I like that it’s near the park, but I was going to recommend placing two Modern Streetlights on both sides of the Flower Clock that “would be” in front of your Town Hall.)
- *The Square Topiary* (This actually looks good across from the Chair Sculpture. If you get rid of both Chair sculptures and do the other option, the topiary still looks good where it’s at.)
- *The Flower Topiary (It fills space in the right way, but maybe add some more flowers around it.)
- The other Illuminated Trees (I like that you placed the other trees along the cliff. It would be really cute if you spread out a few more along the “empty” cliff spaces.)*​*

[ Negative Placements ]
- The two Illuminated Trees (The ones up in the top left corner seem out-of-place. I would personally put both of these in the exact places of the Flower Arch and the Flower Clock.)
- The Face Cut-Out Standee (I love the pattern and the project itself, but it blocks the message board. Place it in your park area or near Merry’s house if you’re going with that playful, winter game-theme.)
- The Bell (It seems like you randomly shoved it in a corner to fill space. I love this PWP, so I would place it next to Brewster’s Caf?.)
- The two Chair Sculptures (I would tear them down and actually place one in your park area. If that’s too expensive, I would keep the one near Re-Tail only.)
- The Flower Clock (I actually have this in my winter town Hayfon, but I think it should be placed in front of Town Hall.)
- The Flower Arch (In my opinion, this project works well in every other season but winter, haha. It’s too colorful with the pink flowers.)
- The two Modern Streetlights in front of your Campsite (These don’t make sense to have placed near a camp area. Too modern and defeats the purpose of a campsite.)
- The Fire Pit (I would place this near your Campsite. It’s a bit cliche, but it always looks good and it’s better-suited than your current placement.)​
[ Other PWPs (that would look great in your town) ]
-  The Illuminated Arch (Would look great near a house or part of an entrance, especially the Police Station since it’s a little barren.)
- The Illuminated Clock (Could replace the Flower Clock.)
- Statue Fountain (This is very elegant and could look lovely anywhere.)
- Fountain (maybe adding one more to the other side of town? Not necessary, but just an idea.)
- Log Bench (Possibly for the Campsite area.)
- Hammock (Possibly for the Campsite area.)
- Metal Bench (Another one: maybe near Re-Tail.)
- Modern Streetlights (Love your modern structures, so try spreading more lights throughout town. Either these of the Illuminated Trees.)​
The Beach:

I understand the idea of placing the same pathway on your beach, but I personally would not use it because it looks out-of-place in that area. I recommend using a completely different QR path (something more natural or plain), or just filling your beach with white, red or purple flowers (mix them too if you want!). 

But, I really enjoy the placement of your banana trees! Just spread out a bit more of the trees; you don’t need a whole lot for a Christmas town, but a couple can help fill the beach space. Also, the shells leading down to the beach are ill-fitting for your theme (even if it’s on a beach), so I would simply get rid of them.

—————————————————————

I normally don’t give really long and detailed feedback to towns, especially since I feel like people should design it how they like. And, sometimes it can be really hard to read/hear what others have to say about your work. 

Overall, I hope you didn’t take the constructive feedback as me picking apart your town. I know you must’ve been putting your heart into this and I see a lot of promise, as well as a lot of aspects that could really make your town stand out. (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)*​


----------



## Mayor Kera (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you for such a detailed and thoughtful response! You have given me a lot to think about. When it comes to bushes, frankly, I don't really know what to do with them, haha. They would look good, though, so I'll see what I can do. I removed the beach path; I agree with you that it looks out of place after a second look. I kept the white roses where they were; I can add some other plants or maybe seashells in the gap where the path was. I love the exterior of the arcade, but it definitely does stand out in a way I don't know how to fix. I may plop a tent into that area, or perhaps a small cabin.

What feels a little gross on my end is that I'm in the process of reworking Clover into a Japanese forest town and you gave me such specific advice for the Christmas theme. I hope you don't feel like you wasted your time! :c Regardless of theme, I can definitely apply some of this advice and have already done so, as you can see! :3 Thank you again!


----------



## Dracule (Dec 7, 2018)

Mayor Kera said:


> Thank you for such a detailed and thoughtful response! You have given me a lot to think about. When it comes to bushes, frankly, I don't really know what to do with them, haha. They would look good, though, so I'll see what I can do. I removed the beach path; I agree with you that it looks out of place after a second look. I kept the white roses where they were; I can add some other plants or maybe seashells in the gap where the path was. I love the exterior of the arcade, but it definitely does stand out in a way I don't know how to fix. I may plop a tent into that area, or perhaps a small cabin.
> 
> What feels a little gross on my end is that I'm in the process of reworking Clover into a Japanese forest town and you gave me such specific advice for the Christmas theme. I hope you don't feel like you wasted your time! :c Regardless of theme, I can definitely apply some of this advice and have already done so, as you can see! :3 Thank you again!



Oh, darn. I should’ve asked you about your theme more! Haha. I’m glad some advice was helpful to you though. If you ever get stuck on inspiration for forest towns/Japanese forest towns, a lot of people usually have some variant of that theme. You can come here and ask for advice whenever. :>


----------



## HaJi (Dec 7, 2018)

Everyones towns are so cute im a lil nervous to submit mine ;;


----------



## Dracule (Dec 7, 2018)

Genji_lvr said:


> Everyones towns are so cute im a lil nervous to submit mine ;;



Do it! *adds to list for you*

Jk, jk. But, I do encourage you to submit! I’m sure your town is lovely and I see from your signature that it’s a Japanese/Zen-themed town? Those are always really calming and beautiful to look at!

What I do ask or require is the percentage of completion for your town though. I can always visit and check myself, however I don’t really enjoy doing that since I’m basically judging whether your town is (in what I view as) 80-100% complete, haha. Otherwise, I add towns to a W.I.P Section. :>


----------



## HaJi (Dec 8, 2018)

ok here goes! i finally finished my town to a place im ok with leave it for awhile  im nervous but tell me what you think?

☾ Kanagawa ☾ 5C00-010E-BB3C ☾ Mayor HaJi ☾ 

*HELPFUL TERMS: *
Japanese Zen Forest , Forest Winter towns

*FLOWERS:*
Mainland :Red carnations, White carnations, Black roses ,Gold roses
Beach: Pink Carnation and red roses 

*
MEANINGS BEHIND THE FLOWERS:*
Red and white carnations/roses : Red signifies happiness and paired with the white references the red and white found in wedding receptions in Japanese culture. 
Gold roses: Signs of prosperity ! All the once wilting flowers find new life in Kanagawa 
Black roses: Small reminders of the dreary past of Kanagawa but dont fear! the villagers dont see this as a bad thing anymore! 

*SHORT-ISH, 2-ISH SENTENCE TOWN BLURP:*
 Enjoy the vibrant red carnations and kind villagers in this peaceful Zen town run by a determined Mayor. Stop by GaJi's shop for the town's best cusine and stop by Ma's home to take a step in the past and discover a bit of Kanagawa's past! 

somewhat of a small reminder that even though bad things happen in out lives we can overcome and prosper!
** For an added experience I recomend grabbing a shovel and looking by some of the major characters homes and important pwp c:
*
LONG-ISH HISTORY BLURP ABOUT TOWN:*
Centures ago an Evil force plagued Kanagawa, Making it impossible to grow even a weed and dried up all but one well. For as long as the the villagers could remember they lived in fear until a woman by the name of Ma came and drove the evil force into hiding! 
Everyone cheered and crowned her Mayor for bringing peace to the little town. Though she except she foretold that one day a Mayor would be born and travel to their humble town to bring a new level of prosperity and comfort for the rest of Kanagawa's days.
Now Kanagawa is a peaceful town overrun by red and white carnations and Lazy villagers, but dont let this fool you, The cranky villagers ( or village elders *wink wink*) Know all about Kanagawa's past and keep it's history alive to all who will listen. On cold nights, they gather around the campfire after a quick stop at the Roost and listen as Fang and Kabuki regale the attendants with tales of The battle of the first Pink Carnation ( bonus points of you can find where it is !) or The Race to the ancient bell! ( Which is to name a few of their favorite tales) 

*THE ( IMPORTANT) PWP AND WHAT THEY MEAN: *
( yanno if you have time )

The Zen Bell 
Was the first ever bell built by Ma to tell the villagers when it was safe to come out of hiding during the early battles! but now it's to tell the Lazy villagers that GaJi's Soup is hot and ready ( try the soup its sopu-er good!... sorry about the pun).

The Geyser 
Oddly enough a few days after Mayor Haji arrived the group just opened up and out popped water! The villagers knew this had to be a sign that the new mayor was the one they've been waiting for!

The Windmill 
First built to make grain but now is solely used to generate electricity for the town's inhabitants!If it's warm enough you can even sit beside it and catch a cool breeze on a hot day.

The Well
Though it is now unused, the well still holds significant historical value to the town as the first source of water during the early years.​


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 8, 2018)

Genji_lvr, no need to be nervous at all.  I visited your town tonight and thought it was lovely.  A couple of highlights:

- I loved the path designs you used as well as the natural clover paths.
- I loved the way you used tree stumps of different sizes and bamboo cut at different levels of growth to create a really natural look.
- Your color scheme is beautiful.  I've always been a fan of the red/black/white color combination, and the gold worked nicely with it.
- Your villagers are cool and fit your theme.  It seems like you've swapped out a few villagers since you had your signature made.
- Your backstory is awesome and I loved seeing a PWP or something in your town and knowing exactly what it meant and why you placed it there.
- I did find the first pink carnation and dug up the special items as well.


----------



## HaJi (Dec 9, 2018)

LadyDestani said:


> Genji_lvr, no need to be nervous at all.  I visited your town tonight and thought it was lovely.  A couple of highlights:
> 
> - I loved the path designs you used as well as the natural clover paths.
> - I loved the way you used tree stumps of different sizes and bamboo cut at different levels of growth to create a really natural look.
> ...



did you find the first carnation! Im glad you like it. I always find it nerve wrecking ;;
I'm glad you liked it! I hope you had a chance to choose one of the character outfits to roam with


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 9, 2018)

Genji_lvr said:


> did you find the first carnation! Im glad you like it. I always find it nerve wrecking ;;
> I'm glad you liked it! I hope you had a chance to choose one of the character outfits to roam with



I did find the first carnation and I used the paper parasol, white tights and kimono sandals.  I have a QR kimono so, with the pieces I picked up in your plaza, I was able to walk around your town in pretty much my normal outfit.


----------



## HaJi (Dec 9, 2018)

Yay! I'm so happy


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2018)

Moriyo, a town embedded with magic.

 Here lives a witch, a baker, a moon temple guardian and a magician with a magic general store



4C00-00D6-FECB

I updated my town of Moriyo Village again; however, it's still a mess but it is on the season I would like to keep it at.


----------



## Chipl95 (Dec 14, 2018)

I updated Duskfall today!


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 17, 2018)

Narnia's dream address has changed, it's now 6C00-0120-5AC6.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 19, 2018)

Bosmer said:


> Narnia's dream address has changed, it's now 6C00-0120-5AC6.



Thanks for letting me know! I changed it. <3


----------



## Mayor Kera (Dec 22, 2018)

If anyone would like to give feedback on my Asian themed town, it would be appreciated! I've completely reworked my town recently and I think it's looking good.

5A00 - 0016 - 2EC9

If I missed pulling up any random plants or dig sites, please ignore that, haha.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello,

So I've finally reached a stage where I feel comfortable submitting my dream town.  I know you've been busy, so you can add it whenever you have time.

☾ Sakura ☾ 5A00-00AC-E8E9 ☾ Destani ☾ 

I still consider it a work in progress, but I guess it's about 80-85% done, so you can place it where you think it makes the most sense.  I'll continue updating the dream address as I make more progress.

A couple of notes for anybody who visits:

- I don't have 'dreamies' per se so I'm enjoying cycling through villagers and seeing new random faces.  Only about 4-5 of my current villagers are what I consider permanent and the rest will be cycled out at some point.
- I don't time travel so my town is currently set in winter.  I tried to landscape with all seasons in mind, but I do think my town looks best in the spring/summer so that is when my final DA will be set.
- There are a few areas that I'm still working on landscaping.  They may have random trees or flowers as place-holders for the time being until I come up with a definite plan.  I'm also just holding onto some non-hybrids that I think I may use in a couple of areas, but they will eventually be moved or removed depending on what I decide to do.
- The beach is currently my hybrid breeding/holding area so it is not yet landscaped at all.
- I definitely want more clovers for my paths.

Keeping all that in mind, I still very much appreciate feedback.  I would like to place the Resetti Center somewhere, but I'm not sure where it would fit best.  I'm currently torn between the space behind town hall or to the left of Kazuo's house, but if anybody has any suggestions, I'm open to them.

Thanks in advance to anyone who visits!  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 26, 2018)

After a really long time, I finally updated my dream address!  With this update, winter has come to PARADISE and many beach goers have vacated home because of the frigid temperatures on the beach (so the beach doesn't have beach towels, etc.)... With this lack of bustling from tourism though, there is a tranquility that comes with just the peace & quiet while the snow falls from the sky with a gentle sea breeze...  Additionally, I have winterized all of my path designs so they blend in better with the winter wonderland that PARADISE has become this season! I hope everyone enjoys this update and I look forward to hearing any feedback y'all may have!


----------



## Dracule (Dec 27, 2018)

LadyDestani said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I've finally reached a stage where I feel comfortable submitting my dream town.  I know you've been busy, so you can add it whenever you have time.
> 
> ...



Went ahead and added it to the main list since it’s 80-100% complete! :>


----------



## Dracule (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey, guys!

Bumping this because it?s not dead and still relevant for discussion. Time has seemed to have gotten away from me during this month break from school, but I?m trying. Haha.

Feel free to post non-hacked DAs here or to update yours. <3​


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm totally checking these towns out! I haven't seen many towns that aren't hacked so making this thread was a good idea!


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 12, 2019)

Also known as


real towns.

I genuinely feel bad for the people who spend so much time into making towns the right way, only to have their towns overshadowed by hacked ones.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 13, 2019)

Woo! Update time!

Okay, I haven’t filled a whole lot of towns with specific tags, but I went ahead and got a handful done so that y’all can see what they look like. Basically, I’m only planning to use 8 tags for each DA (SEASON, 2 THEMES, 3 COLORS, TOWN FRUIT, TIME). I’ll always put the season tag first, because I’ve noticed a lot of people seem to inquire on spring, summer, autumn, or winter-specific towns. Town names are still alphabetical for easy access and search.

Hope this helps!​


----------



## Dracule (Jan 14, 2019)

The section ?A - C? is completely done with tags! I filled out a couple in the other alphabetized sections as well. Go ahead and take a look. If anyone here on the list would like to provide their own tags, post it here and make sure to follow the guidelines in the main post. <3​


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

Sorry to say this but can you remove my two towns which are Martha from Hyrule and Hilda from Twilight, from the list.
My towns are not amazing and I haven't gave you the most recent DA anymore cause I keep forgetting.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 14, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> Sorry to say this but can you remove my two towns which are Martha from Hyrule and Hilda from Twilight, from the list.
> My towns are not amazing and I haven't gave you the most recent DA anymore cause I keep forgetting.



Aw, but your towns are amazing! :c

I’ll go ahead and do as you ask though, since I understand wanting it perfect.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Aw, but your towns are amazing! :c
> 
> I’ll go ahead and do as you ask though, since I understand wanting it perfect.



well my towns are perfect enough its that, idk my towns aren't amazing as others, so I feel left out cause I see my towns lame.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 14, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> well my towns are perfect enough its that, idk my towns aren't amazing as others, so I feel left out cause I see my towns lame.



Your towns definitely are really, really amazing! And they’re also Zelda-themed, which makes them standout! Not many towns on the list have specific themes based on Anime, shows, games, movies, etc, so your towns are very much appreciated on this list. <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Your towns definitely are really, really amazing! And they’re also Zelda-themed, which makes them standout! Not many towns on the list have specific themes based on Anime, shows, games, movies, etc, so your towns are very much appreciated on this list. <3



Oh really?
Well that's nice to hear from you
a lot of people says I have a lame town name which is Hyrule, so that's another thing why I rather to keep my DAs hidden, but maybe someday i'll have my DAs show in public again.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 14, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> Oh really?
> Well that's nice to hear from you
> a lot of people says I have a lame town name which is Hyrule, so that's another thing why I rather to keep my DAs hidden, but maybe someday i'll have my DAs show in public again.



Hyrule isn’t lame at all; at least it means/is connected to something, which is Zelda. That sucks that some people think that. I’ve personally seen more basic town names than that, haha. Just let me know when you’re ready again! Your towns are always welcomed on the list. :>


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Hyrule isn’t lame at all; at least it means/is connected to something, which is Zelda. That sucks that some people think that. I’ve personally seen more basic town names than that, haha. Just let me know when you’re ready again! Your towns are always welcomed on the list. :>



Okay i'll let you know when the DAs can go back up

- - - Post Merge - - -

which might be in months


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi MorinoKirii,

I thought I would help you out by creating my own tag for my town:

☾ Sakura ☾ 5A00-00AC-E8E9 ☾ Destani ☾ 

Winter | Zen | Garden | Reds | Purples | Whites | Native Cherry | Evening

I'm not too sure about the secondary theme but I think Garden is close enough.  The main theme is definitely Zen, but the residential area is set up more like a huge garden.  Also, I wasn't certain which colors to put since I use all colors except yellow, but I think the three I listed may be the most prominent.

I also wanted to say that I think you're doing a great job on this list and it's so nice to see how devoted you are to promoting beautiful non-hacked towns.  So, thank you for all the time and effort you've put into this list.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 16, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Hi MorinoKirii,
> 
> I thought I would help you out by creating my own tag for my town:
> 
> ...



Ahh! Thank you so much! I was actually planning on visiting yours tomorrow, haha. I put “garden” as “garden-esque” (I wanna make sure to highlight any theme you feel is very prominent in your town!). You did good on the colors! That’s actually what I’ve been doing when visiting others’ towns. I’ll look for three colors that seem to pop up the most (otherwise, if a lot are even, I’ll pick “rarer” colors combinations to help draw attention to their town more).

Your kind words mean a great deal to me and it’s this that keeps me going with the thread ♪(๑ᴖ◡ᴖ๑)♪. I want to make it as good as it can be, so I hope the tags will help with that! I’ve been thinking of coming up with key words relating to times of day so that others know which type of sky they want to see. I know there have been a few threads with people wanting to know which type of sky other members’ DAs are set in. It really helps with the whole mood and what not. I’ve been testing it right now, but some are a little ambigeous and I wasn’t being consistent with my words (Ahhh! The struggle >_<). 

Again, thanks from the bottom of my wee lil’ heart! (??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)


----------



## Dracule (Jan 16, 2019)

~ UPDATE ~

I just added a spoiler tag detailing the types of skies/times that I usually see when visiting dream towns. I gave more “special” skies a different codename, but if you click on the spoiler tag then it’ll tell you in parantheses what type of sky you’d be expecting if you visited that person’s DA.

Hope y’all enjoy!​


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello, I'd like to update Moriyo.

Moriyo-4C00-00D6-FECB-Kasumi
Autumn | Magical Nature | Pink | Purple | Yellow | Native Peach | Double Rainbow Day

Moriyo technically has 4 colors, white also. Let me know if I did somethin wrong or you would like more info!


----------



## Dracule (Jan 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Hello, I'd like to update Moriyo.
> 
> Moriyo-4C00-00D6-FECB-Kasumi
> Autumn | Magical Nature | Pink | Purple | Yellow | Native Peach | Double Rainbow Day
> ...



Nope! That’s perfect! I switched “nature” to “natural,” so your two themes will be “magical” and “natural.” That’s okay about the colors; a lot of the towns on the list have soooo many colors, but I always pick the three most prominent ones I see around their whole town. For my own town, that’s red, white, and yellow—even though I have lots of golds, oranges, and speckles of other colors. I went ahead and added your tags! Thanks, girly! <3


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 19, 2019)

i have a non hacked town!

☾ Twinleaf ☾ 6E00-0026-FF82 ☾ Jean ☾

Spring | Princess Girly | Pink | Purple | Cherry Blossom Evening


----------



## Dracule (Jan 19, 2019)

Puriin said:


> i have a non hacked town!
> 
> ☾ Twinleaf ☾ 6E00-0026-FF82 ☾ Jean ☾
> 
> Spring | Princess Girly | Pink | Purple | Cherry Blossom Evening



Thank you, Puriin! I need one more color before I can officially add your tags, so let me know if you have one. :>


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 19, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Thank you, Puriin! I need one more color before I can officially add your tags, so let me know if you have one. :>



Okay, may I add White into the tags?


----------



## Dracule (Jan 19, 2019)

Puriin said:


> Okay, may I add White into the tags?



Yes! Of course. I’ll go ahead and tack it on since I have everything else formatted.

Is it alright for me to change “princess” to “aristocratic”? I have “girly” still, but “princess” is more of a noun or title rather than a theme. “Aristocratic” gives the same air of elegance and regality. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



MorinoKirii said:


> Yes! Of course. I’ll go ahead and tack it on since I have everything else formatted.
> 
> Is it alright for me to change “princess” to “aristocratic”? I have “girly” still, but “princess” is more of a noun or title rather than a theme. “Aristocratic” gives the same air of elegance and regality. :>



Oh, and I also need to know what your “Native” fruit is because you didn’t add it in your original post.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey my friend, I just wanted to let you know that I updated my Dream Address recently since the plants underneath the snow are a nice mint green now!


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 19, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Yes! Of course. I’ll go ahead and tack it on since I have everything else formatted.
> 
> Is it alright for me to change “princess” to “aristocratic”? I have “girly” still, but “princess” is more of a noun or title rather than a theme. “Aristocratic” gives the same air of elegance and regality. :>
> 
> ...



Sure, go on! I'm not so sure about the native fruit though since the town had a lot of different fruit


----------



## Dracule (Jan 19, 2019)

Puriin said:


> Sure, go on! I'm not so sure about the native fruit though since the town had a lot of different fruit



Your native fruit is the fruit your town comes with when you first start the game. It’s the only type with which you can have the “perfect” version growing in your town.

There are five main types of town fruit: apple, cherry, peach, pear, and orange. The other minor fruits can’t grow perfect versions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Hey my friend, I just wanted to let you know that I updated my Dream Address recently since the plants underneath the snow are a nice mint green now!



Yay! Thanks for the update. I enjoyed visiting your town again recently when I was adding your tags. :>


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 19, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Yay! Thanks for the update. I enjoyed visiting your town again recently when I was adding your tags. :>



I'm really glad to hear that my friend!  I really need to give you a more detailed tour sometime and it would also just be nice to have you over sometime!


----------



## cats_toy (Jan 20, 2019)

So many times I've spent visiting towns only to find them abandoned or very little completed. This thread is a welcome alternative to the above mentioned.

Thank you MorinoKirii for creating this updated thread. My town of Eden isn't hacked and is probably 99% completed. If you would consider adding my town to your list that would fantastic! My Dream Address is, 4B00-0016-678E


----------



## Dracule (Jan 20, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I'm really glad to hear that my friend!  I really need to give you a more detailed tour sometime and it would also just be nice to have you over sometime!



I’d love to and I know we keep talking about that on-and-off, but I’m not sure when I’d be able to. :<

There’s been some pretty taxing health issues that I’ve been going through since the beginning of 2018 (and literally the doctors aren’t super helpful). I’m basically just getting on ACNL to reset my time and visit DAs to update the thread. :T

- - - Post Merge - - -



cats_toy said:


> So many times I've spent visiting towns only to find them abandoned or very little completed. This thread is a welcome alternative to the above mentioned.
> 
> Thank you MorinoKirii for creating this updated thread. My town of Eden isn't hacked and is probably 99% completed. If you would consider adding my town to your list that would fantastic! My Dream Address is, 4B00-0016-678E




Thank you so much for the kind words! <3

I can certainly add you on, but I need you to format your submission as I’ve directed in the main post :u. If you’d like, you can also give me a formatted list of tags that I’ve set up too. If you have any questions, feel free to ask me! :>


----------



## cats_toy (Jan 20, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> I’d love to and I know we keep talking about that on-and-off, but I’m not sure when I’d be able to. :<
> 
> There’s been some pretty taxing health issues that I’ve been going through since the beginning of 2018 (and literally the doctors aren’t super helpful). I’m basically just getting on ACNL to reset my time and visit DAs to update the thread. :T
> 
> ...



You are quite welcome. I am sorry to hear you are having health issues. I hope the doctors will eventually figure out what's wrong and good health will return. 

As for the submission format, I apologize for not rereading your suggested requirements. I've spent the entire week making sure my town was ready for guests. So how would I go about creating a format? Below, I have included infomation about my town. If this isn't correct or I need to add more information, please let me know. In the mean time, I do have a few questions, 1) as for color, I'm not sure I understand that inclusion? 2) Right now it's winter, from time to time I do update my town to reflect the different seasons. So what season should I include? 3) I must admit, I'm not good with tags so I'm not sure what to include other than what I listed below.

Town: Eden
Dream Address: 4B00-0016-678E
Mayor Name: Lani
Town Fruit: Pear

Tags: midday, contemporary, pear,


----------



## Dracule (Jan 20, 2019)

cats_toy said:


> You are quite welcome. I am sorry to hear you are having health issues. I hope the doctors will eventually figure out what's wrong and good health will return.
> 
> As for the submission format, I apologize for not rereading your suggested requirements. I've spent the entire week making sure my town was ready for guests. So how would I go about creating a format? Below, I have included infomation about my town. If this isn't correct or I need to add more information, please let me know. In the mean time, I do have a few questions, 1) as for color, I'm not sure I understand that inclusion? 2) Right now it's winter, from time to time I do update my town to reflect the different seasons. So what season should I include? 3) I must admit, I'm not good with tags so I'm not sure what to include other than what I listed below.
> 
> ...



I hope so too. It?s looking rather grim as there?s no immediate cure, but I?m praying for healing. 
?????????????????????
This is the format that I have on my main post, which is on the first page of the thread:

*☾ Town Name ☾ Dreamcode  ☾ Mayor Name ☾*

I went ahead and formatted for you to make it easier. 

This is how your DA should look: 

*☾ Eden ☾ 4B00-0016-678E  ☾ Lani ☾*

This is how your tags should look:



> WINTER | MODERN | STRUCTURED | BLUES | GOLDS | WHITES | NATIVE PEAR | CLOUDY DAY



I have three color spaces for people to showcase what their general color scheme is for their town. Lots of users have way more colors, but putting every shade is way too much for one person to look at when deciding where to visit. From my observation, you tend to have the above colors either spread out more or used more in your town, so I decided to pick those for you.

If you look at the main post, all other towns are formatted like this (with differing tags, of course). I would suggest you post here every time you update your DA to reflect a different season; that way I can change your ?season? tag as needed.​


----------



## cats_toy (Jan 20, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> I hope so too. It’s looking rather grim as there’s no immediate cure, but I’m praying for healing.
> —————————————————————
> This is the format that I have on my main post, which is on the first page of the thread:
> 
> ...



Okay thanks for help. Now, should I add my town to the list or is this something you take care of? If it's up to me to add my town how do I go about that? 

I am so sorry for all these questions and I do appreciate your help.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 20, 2019)

cats_toy said:


> Okay thanks for help. Now, should I add my town to the list or is this something you take care of? If it's up to me to add my town how do I go about that?
> 
> I am so sorry for all these questions and I do appreciate your help.



It’s no problem! I’m the only one who can add it to the list since it’s on the main thread post, which is mine. I added it right after my previous comment, so you’re all good. :>


----------



## cats_toy (Jan 20, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> It’s no problem! I’m the only one who can add it to the list since it’s on the main thread post, which is mine. I added it right after my previous comment, so you’re all good. :>



Wonderful! Thanks so much for your help MorinoKirii.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 20, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> I?d love to and I know we keep talking about that on-and-off, but I?m not sure when I?d be able to. :<
> 
> There?s been some pretty taxing health issues that I?ve been going through since the beginning of 2018 (and literally the doctors aren?t super helpful). I?m basically just getting on ACNL to reset my time and visit DAs to update the thread. :T



I'm sorry to hear that my friend!  I hope you get better soon! I will say though that you are doing a really excellent job managing this thread regardless of these health issues inflicting you!


----------



## Dracule (Jan 20, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that my friend!  I hope you get better soon! I will say though that you are doing a really excellent job managing this thread regardless of these health issues inflicting you!



Haha, thank you. It’s progressively gotten worse, but I’m doing “okay” at the moment. It’s easy since I’m still on winter break, so no homework to keep me occupied until classes start again on Tuesday. I’m going to try to finish up the thread list soon.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 20, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Haha, thank you. It’s progressively gotten worse, but I’m doing “okay” at the moment. It’s easy since I’m still on winter break, so no homework to keep me occupied until classes start again on Tuesday. I’m going to try to finish up the thread list soon.



You are absolutely welcome my friend, I hope the conditions stop progressing soon so you are able to focus on your studies and be able to enjoy time more with everything in general (& be on the projection towards healing at the same time)!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey my friend, I don't mean to double post and I do realize I just updated my Dream Address recently, but I had to update it again after I saw this gorgeous night sky in my town this evening (this should be the last update for the rest of winter and most likely won't update until the snow melts and the cherry blossoms are in bloom):


----------



## Dracule (Jan 21, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Hey my friend, I don't mean to double post and I do realize I just updated my Dream Address recently, but I had to update it again after I saw this gorgeous night sky in my town this evening (this should be the last update for the rest of winter and most likely won't update until the snow melts and the cherry blossoms are in bloom):



Yay! I love the Aurora Borealis. There’s only one other DA (that I can remember) which has this sky. I will update now accordingly. :>


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 26, 2019)

Disney?s Dream Adress
Town Name Disney ☾ Dream Address 6E00-012B-08A2 ☾ Mayor Name Mickey Type of Town ☾ Disney is a Disney themed town and it?s not hacked. https://disneycrossingadventures.tumblr.com/


----------



## Dracule (Jan 26, 2019)

Eevee23 said:


> Disney’s Dream Adress
> Town Name Disney ☾ Dream Address 6E00-012B-08A2 ☾ Mayor Name Mickey Type of Town ☾ Disney is a Disney themed town and it’s not hacked. https://disneycrossingadventures.tumblr.com/



I’ve went ahead and edited a little bit of your town submission, but it is correct for the most part :>. I don’t do a short description, but tags, haha. Feel free to browse the main thread post to see more information. Thank you for your submission! I love all things Disney. <3


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 26, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> I’ve went ahead and edited a little bit of your town submission, but it is correct for the most part :>. I don’t do a short description, but tags, haha. Feel free to browse the main thread post to see more information. Thank you for your submission! I love all things Disney. <3



Looks good thank you!


----------



## RandomPlayer (Feb 3, 2019)

I may sound egocentric, but I'm very proud of mine.
If you stop by please give me your opinion and any constructive criticism 
7F00-006F-993D


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 5, 2019)

I restarted my town~ So it’s probably best to take Disney off now. Sorry!


----------



## Morinozuka (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey, y?all. This is MorinoKirii. I don?t have access to my account right now. I?m not sure when I will be able to or if I can contact someone to get it resolved, but the dream thread will be put on ?hold? for now. Please keep submitting your dream addresses, I will try to get my account back and update everything.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 5, 2019)

Morinozuka said:


> Hey, y’all. This is MorinoKirii. I don’t have access to my account right now. I’m not sure when I will be able to or if I can contact someone to get it resolved, but the dream thread will be put on “hold” for now. Please keep submitting your dream addresses, I will try to get my account back and update everything.



Thank you for letting us know my friend, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Morinozuka (Feb 5, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Thank you for letting us know my friend, I wish you the best of luck!



Thanks, my dude! I?m trying to contact them at this very moment. :u


----------



## Dracule (Feb 5, 2019)

Account is back! All is well, friends. I?m going through and updating any changes suggested. :>​
- - - Post Merge - - -



RandomPlayer said:


> I may sound egocentric, but I'm very proud of mine.
> If you stop by please give me your opinion and any constructive criticism
> 7F00-006F-993D



Hey, could you please format your submission as directed by the main thread post? Thank you. c:

I’m sure it’s a beautiful town! I’ll check it out when I’m able to!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eevee23 said:


> I restarted my town~ So it’s probably best to take Disney off now. Sorry!




No worries! I only wish I could’ve visited in time—oh well . I’ve taken Disney off the list.


----------



## RandomPlayer (Feb 6, 2019)

Sorry, here it goes:

☾ Newcity ☾ 7F00-006F-993D ☾ Diego ☾ 

Tags: In progress/Daytime/Not professional/Beautiful Ordinance/Peach (Add yours)

Please excuse the name, I was young and inexperienced. And leave any constructive criticim.


----------



## Dracule (Feb 6, 2019)

RandomPlayer said:


> Sorry, here it goes:
> 
> ☾ Newcity ☾ 7F00-006F-993D ☾ Diego ☾
> 
> ...



It’s no problem about the username! As for the tags, if you’re wanting specific ones then you’ll need to format them in the same order that I have listed in the main post again. I can always add tags for you, but that won’t be until after I visit your town. (^-^)


----------



## RandomPlayer (Feb 6, 2019)

There's no rush, and I'd actually prefer you add the tags cause you have more experience visiting other towns.
(I actually meant the town's name, you know, Newcity is a pretty lame name, I wasn't inspired that day )


----------



## Dracule (Feb 6, 2019)

RandomPlayer said:


> There's no rush, and I'd actually prefer you add the tags cause you have more experience visiting other towns.
> (I actually meant the town's name, you know, Newcity is a pretty lame name, I wasn't inspired that day )



Ohh, haha. I wasn’t sure; I didn’t think your username was bad at all, so wondered what name you meant. That happens to the best of us, but your town name is actually pretty interesting (I haven’t seen anyone else with the name “Newcity.”)

I’ll go ahead and do the tags/town visit later this week or weekend. :>


----------



## RandomPlayer (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks (  ◠‿◠)


----------



## Dracule (Feb 18, 2019)

*Bumping since it?s been awhile!

Feel free to submit your town or visit other towns (and leave friendly reviews). 

Still working on the DA tags, haha.*​


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 29, 2019)

Even though I am not a fan of bumping threads that have been inactive for a while, I'm surprised this one has not been active all this time since I think it is a very good resource of town design ideas for people who want to play completely legit! 

To start things off, I just wanted to say that I updated my dream address again and I will be updating it again once the cherry blossoms are in bloom!


----------



## Alexis (Mar 29, 2019)

☾ *Dreamy* ☾ *5D00-011C-6AD5* ☾ *Lexi* ☾ 


> SPRING | PASTEL | FAIRYTALE | PINKS | BLUES | WHITES | ORANGE | CLEAR DAY


----------



## Dracule (Mar 30, 2019)

Alexis said:


> ☾ *Dreamy* ☾ *5D00-011C-6AD5* ☾ *Lexi* ☾ ​



Yay! Thank you for formatting everything. I just added your town to the list. <3


----------



## Alexis (Mar 30, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Yay! Thank you for formatting everything. I just added your town to the list. <3



Thank you so much! The town is 99.99% finished, I just have 1 room in my house that I need to finish. It'll be done next weekend. So, I'll be updating again then. Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Dracule (Mar 30, 2019)

Alexis said:


> Thank you so much! The town is 99.99% finished, I just have 1 room in my house that I need to finish. It'll be done next weekend. So, I'll be updating again then. Sorry for the inconvenience!



Not at all! I’m grateful for your information. I’ll try to check it out next weekend. <3


----------



## Alexis (Mar 30, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Not at all! I’m grateful for your information. I’ll try to check it out next weekend. <3



Thanks again!


----------



## mayor thorn (Mar 31, 2019)

My town is unhacked and it?s never going to be 100% complete because I change my mind about things, but it?s certainly presentable.

Moonwood ☾ 5F00-0137-D8C6 ☾Mayor Thorn 
I don?t know how to add tags, but my town is a forest-garden town with some queer pride colors, an escaped princess, a reclusive sorcerer, and mysterious paths.

Thank you for making this list!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 1, 2019)

Just updated my town again now that the cherry blossoms are out and I had beautiful weather to save the dream address with!


----------



## Dracule (Apr 2, 2019)

mayor thorn said:


> My town is unhacked and it’s never going to be 100% complete because I change my mind about things, but it’s certainly presentable.
> 
> Moonwood ☾ 5F00-0137-D8C6 ☾Mayor Thorn
> I don’t know how to add tags, but my town is a forest-garden town with some queer pride colors, an escaped princess, a reclusive sorcerer, and mysterious paths.
> ...



Aw, I’m glad it’s helpful!

Sorry for the late reply, I have a big assignment due for college this Sunday, so I’ve been focusing on that. I’ll go ahead and add your town info, but the tags might come later once I’ve visited (more so one what prominent colors you have, type of sky, and native fruit, etc). :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Just updated my town again now that the cherry blossoms are out and I had beautiful weather to save the dream address with!



Woo, cherry blosssooooommmsss! I can go ahead and change the type of sky/day if you can give me a term from the main thread list. C:


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 2, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> ...
> 
> Woo, cherry blosssooooommmsss! I can go ahead and change the type of sky/day if you can give me a term from the main thread list. C:



- Cloudy day (Some clouds)


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 7, 2019)

My newest town, Faebi has a DA now:  4B00-013E-5981

It's still need a little more work on (like the houses), but outside is pretty much almost done.


----------



## floatingzoo (Apr 7, 2019)

> Hello! I was wondering if I could perhaps add my dream address?
> 
> Genovia: a rainy town inspired by the artwork in the classic Winnie The Pooh story books
> 
> Address: 5E00-0125-05B3



Oops! I am so sorry! I had a hacker visit my town recently and change a few things so it's not un-hacked anymore!


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi! My dream address has changed again, this time with falling cherry blossoms. The address is 6C00-013E-47D4.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you so much! This is such a great resource, I'm finding SO much inspiration, and it gives me the confidence that I can create a perfect town without hacking.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 8, 2019)

Tobyjgv said:


> Thank you so much! This is such a great resource, I'm finding SO much inspiration, and it gives me the confidence that I can create a perfect town without hacking.



My town (which is listed here) has perfect status if you want to check it out!  I am not sure what other towns have perfect status, but I bet a ton of them do have it. o/


----------



## intestines (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks for making this, it's pretty hard finding non hacked dream towns


----------



## Dracule (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you all for the submissions and lovely comments! I’ve been very busy with college this past week, but I’ll be replying to you all officially some time later! Apologies for not keeping up like usual. :u


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 9, 2019)

My town is not hacked in the slightest, and I think it's pretty nice. Dream Address is in my signature.


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello! I've updated my address, so now the sky is 'Cherry blossom day'


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 13, 2019)

I'd like to submit my town Hangzhou to the list, if possible 

☾ Hangzhou☾ 5D00-00C4-D1D1 ☾ Mei ☾

It's a zen town set in late autumn (red trees season) themed after the legend of the 12 zodiac animals


----------



## Dracule (Apr 18, 2019)

mayor thorn said:


> My town is unhacked and it?s never going to be 100% complete because I change my mind about things, but it?s certainly presentable.
> 
> Moonwood ☾ 5F00-0137-D8C6 ☾Mayor Thorn
> I don?t know how to add tags, but my town is a forest-garden town with some queer pride colors, an escaped princess, a reclusive sorcerer, and mysterious paths.
> ...



Officially added your DA! I had forgotten to add it when I said I would, so apologies for that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



floatingzoo said:


> Hello! I was wondering if I could perhaps add my dream address?
> 
> Genovia: a rainy town inspired by the artwork in the classic Winnie The Pooh story books
> 
> Address: 5E00-0125-05B3



Hey! Could you format your town information as requested in the main post? I don?t have your mayor name. :u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bosmer said:


> Hi! My dream address has changed again, this time with falling cherry blossoms. The address is 6C00-013E-47D4.



Awesome! I?ve updated it, Bosmer! Thank you for letting me know. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tobyjgv said:


> Thank you so much! This is such a great resource, I'm finding SO much inspiration, and it gives me the confidence that I can create a perfect town without hacking.



Aww, I?m so glad this is helpful for you! I?m proud of starting this thread and getting so many people submitting to it. You definitely can! Keep working on yours. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



intestines said:


> Thanks for making this, it's pretty hard finding non hacked dream towns



You?re very welcome! Yeah, it tends to be difficult to distinguish who had a hacked or non-hacked town, especially since hacked ones are more promoted than the latter. I?ve been lucky to have a lot of really talented people submit their towns (as well as finding good ones from other sources). :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



kiwikenobi said:


> My town is not hacked in the slightest, and I think it's pretty nice. Dream Address is in my signature.



I actually have your town on the list already! Haha. I think I might?ve snatched the information from the Official Dream Address thread. C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



corlee1289 said:


> Hello! I've updated my address, so now the sky is 'Cherry blossom day'



Woo! Updated your information, corlee! Thank youuu! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



CaramelCookie said:


> I'd like to submit my town Hangzhou to the list, if possible
> 
> ☾ Hangzhou☾ 5D00-00C4-D1D1 ☾ Mei ☾
> 
> It's a zen town set in late autumn (red trees season) themed after the legend of the 12 zodiac animals



Yay! Thank you, Caramel-Chan! I always see you around the belltreeforums, so I’m glad you decided to submit your town here! I’ve added it and will try to get started on visiting towns again (so I can give you tags). <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



AccfSally said:


> My newest town, Faebi has a DA now:  4B00-013E-5981
> 
> It's still need a little more work on (like the houses), but outside is pretty much almost done.



Thanks, Sally! <3. I added Faebi to the main list since you only have the houses to work on for the most part. I love your towns, by the way! So tranquil and serene. C:

- - - Post Merge - - -

*UPDATE:*

Alriiiight! I believe I?ve responded to everyone from the last few thread pages! The DA list is updated and I?ve made all the necessary changes that have been requested. If anything has changed since then, feel free to respond here and ask! Also, if I missed your comment, please re-state it to me so I can help you!

*Thank you all for your patience! <3*​


----------



## MayorMissy (Apr 18, 2019)

awesome thread idea! i've seen many hacked towns and it's super refreshing to see some non hacked towns!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 18, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Yay! Thank you, Caramel-Chan! I always see you around the belltreeforums, so I’m glad you decided to submit your town here! I’ve added it and will try to get started on visiting towns again (so I can give you tags). <3



Hehe! Nice to meet you 
I wondered if I had to supply the tags, but since I didn't know what tags to give, I just gave a small description >v<


----------



## Dracule (Apr 18, 2019)

CaramelCookie said:


> Hehe! Nice to meet you
> I wondered if I had to supply the tags, but since I didn't know what tags to give, I just gave a small description >v<



Haha, you too! You don’t have to supply tags, but I always give the option :>. I can go ahead and visit your town sometime to add them myself, as well as take into consideration your little description. C:


----------



## lPeachy (Apr 18, 2019)

What the heck I love this thread?? The hacked dream code struggle is real when trying to get some realistic inspiration for my own towns

My main is def only at 60ish% when taking interiors and the final bits that are waiting for specific PWP pings into account but I think she’s a cutie still. Not too much of a mess but will def prob have patterns on the floor from plot resetting.

 L?rien * 4F00-00BA-82B9 * Peachy


----------



## Dracule (Apr 19, 2019)

lPeachy said:


> What the heck I love this thread?? The hacked dream code struggle is real when trying to get some realistic inspiration for my own towns
> 
> My main is def only at 60ish% when taking interiors and the final bits that are waiting for specific PWP pings into account but I think she’s a cutie still. Not too much of a mess but will def prob have patterns on the floor from plot resetting.
> 
> L?rien * 4F00-00BA-82B9 * Peachy



Ahh, thank you so much! It really is, haha. I’ve gone ahead and added your town to the W.I.P Section. :>


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi MorinoKirii!

I have finally completed my town and updated the dream address accordingly.  When you have a chance, can you update the tags for my town Sakura as follows:

SPRING | GARDEN-ESQUE | ZEN | PURPLES | REDS | WHITES | NATIVE CHERRY | CLOUDY NIGHT


----------



## Dracule (Apr 24, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Hi MorinoKirii!
> 
> I have finally completed my town and updated the dream address accordingly.  When you have a chance, can you update the tags for my town Sakura as follows:
> 
> SPRING | GARDEN-ESQUE | ZEN | PURPLES | REDS | WHITES | NATIVE CHERRY | CLOUDY NIGHT



Woo, thank you!! I updated it. <3 :>


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 24, 2019)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MasterM64 (May 7, 2019)

Bumping this super awesome thread that I feel is an excellent resource for the TBT community!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (May 8, 2019)

Ooooh, added a bunch on my to-visit spreadsheet (yes, I have a spreadsheet, please don't judge me).


----------



## Dracule (May 8, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Bumping this super awesome thread that I feel is an excellent resource for the TBT community!



Wahh! Thank you, Jared! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



2kimi2furious said:


> Ooooh, added a bunch on my to-visit spreadsheet (yes, I have a spreadsheet, please don't judge me).




This thread is basically my online spreadsheet, mwuahahaha. >:3


----------



## Dracule (Jun 11, 2019)

*Bumping due to the news of Animal Crossing: New Horizons on E3. Figured others might want to re-visit ACNL dream towns since it?ll be awhile.

I?ll be trying to go through today and tomorrow to update DAs that don?t have tags still.*​


----------



## floatingzoo (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello! My town Genovia is now hacked, I don't want people to be disappointed if they visit it through here! Would you mind taking it down? I am sorry!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm so glad you bumped this thread.  I was about to go looking for it because I've updated my dream address for summer.  Could you change the season tag for Sakura from spring to summer?  Everything else is still the same.  Thanks!


----------



## Dracule (Jun 12, 2019)

floatingzoo said:


> Hello! My town Genovia is now hacked, I don't want people to be disappointed if they visit it through here! Would you mind taking it down? I am sorry!



Hey! Thank you for posting here. I’m not sure if I ever added Genovia on the list though, so it’s not on there. Haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> I'm so glad you bumped this thread.  I was about to go looking for it because I've updated my dream address for summer.  Could you change the season tag for Sakura from spring to summer?  Everything else is still the same.  Thanks!



Thanks, Destani! I changed your season from spring to summer as requested! <3


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 12, 2019)

Ahh! I need to subscribe, I couldn’t find this thread for awhile!
I’ll be back to update/ add tags to my town soon~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2019)

Does it count if I have hacked items on the ground but didn't hack myself?  They were given to me by a friend and I just thought I'd make use of them.  If so, my town Canaan is non-hacked and in visiting condition.  The DA is 4F00-000F-7CA6.  Mayor is Emmaka. 

Edit:  Ah, I didn't see that the towns had descriptions!  Canaan is currently in the summer season, has pears as its native fruit, and has very bright and girly colors.


----------



## Dracule (Jun 12, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Does it count if I have hacked items on the ground but didn't hack myself?  They were given to me by a friend and I just thought I'd make use of them.  If so, my town Canaan is non-hacked and in visiting condition.  The DA is 4F00-000F-7CA6.  Mayor is Emmaka.
> 
> Edit:  Ah, I didn't see that the towns had descriptions!  Canaan is currently in the summer season, has pears as its native fruit, and has very bright and girly colors.



Nope! It doesn’t count as hacked, in my opinion, haha. I usually count landscaping and general mechanical manipulation of the game’s main features to be considered hacked. I’m sure I might accidentally have hacked items as well, but I don’t know. ^~^

I’ll go ahead and add your town to the list! Thank you for submitting, friend! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



lPeachy said:


> Ahh! I need to subscribe, I couldn’t find this thread for awhile!
> I’ll be back to update/ add tags to my town soon~



Yay! Thank you. I can’t wait to add it. <3


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 12, 2019)

Alright my town is L?rien (already in your WIP section!)
I'd say it's about 70% done so hopefully I can actually get on that board soon!

Anyways here's the new DA & tags for you!

☾ L?rien ☾ 4F00-014A-15A5 ☾ Peachy ☾ 

Spring | College Town | Homey | Whites | Oranges | Blacks | Apple | Velvet Morning​


----------



## Dracule (Jun 13, 2019)

lPeachy said:


> Alright my town is L?rien (already in your WIP section!)
> I'd say it's about 70% done so hopefully I can actually get on that board soon!
> 
> Anyways here's the new DA & tags for you!
> ...



Whoops! That’s my bad for not realizing you were already on a list on the thread. (Ahhhh >_<)

I went ahead and added your tags! Can’t wait to have you on the main list soon. C:


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 13, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Whoops! That’s my bad for not realizing you were already on a list on the thread. (Ahhhh >_<)
> 
> I went ahead and added your tags! Can’t wait to have you on the main list soon. C:



Oh no worries! Thank you~


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 29, 2019)

Toledo 
4D00-0128-B579 
Yael
Non-Hacked
Feel yourself at home in this picturesque medieval Spanish town. Take a walk on the forest with lovely fall foliage. Walk around the Main Avenue and delight your palate with the specialty of the town: perfect peaches. Consider fishing in the pristine Tajo River, or walking through its calm streets. If the cold winds make you feel chilly, consider having a cup of coffee at El Alpiste. You can visit its many parks, like Parque Tulip?n, which features a windmill, and lots of orange and purple tulips. If you feel hungry, you can have a picnic at the park nearby, listening to the harmonious singing of the roses being blown by the wind. If you just want to hang out with the locals, you can visit the plaza or the park nearby. If your feel tired, you can stop by the spa. Toledo offers a wide variety of places which will make you fall in love with the town.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh, I'd like to add that my dream town of Canaan is a cloudy day currently.  As for the colors, it's just about every bright color you can think of.  c:


----------



## ethre (Jul 11, 2019)

bumping this thread again because i feel it's important! i'd been looking for it for the past few days, it's incredibly helpful for finding inspiration for my town


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 13, 2019)

Merupuri☾ 6F00-014F-A2A8 ☾ Lisa ☾

My town is almost complete I have to redesign one house but beside that it's done


----------



## ethre (Jul 17, 2019)

bump !


----------



## Onyx (Jul 19, 2019)

Is there a risk to visiting a dream town that's hacked? Like if I use an item they have laid out for me will my game crash? Or corrupt!?


----------



## ethre (Jul 19, 2019)

Onyx said:


> Is there a risk to visiting a dream town that's hacked? Like if I use an item they have laid out for me will my game crash? Or corrupt!?


for the most part, i don't _believe_ so, but better safe than sorry, i guess! i think this thread is mainly so that, for those who do not hack their towns, they can have points of reference from towns of mayors who have the same philosophy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've never visited a dream address that corrupted my save file, but i haven't visited many dream addresses in general since i came back from my hiatus! so i probably can't speak reliably on that.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 26, 2019)

Bumping this very awesome thread on behalf of my friend since I think this thread is an excellent resource for anyone who is looking for good quality, legit towns!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 26, 2019)

Onyx said:


> Is there a risk to visiting a dream town that's hacked? Like if I use an item they have laid out for me will my game crash? Or corrupt!?



Absolutely not, but a good question, the town you are visiting is a copy, you're not actually there. It would take universe class hacking to accomplish that type of thing I think if it's possible at all.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 28, 2019)

Onyx said:


> Is there a risk to visiting a dream town that's hacked? Like if I use an item they have laid out for me will my game crash? Or corrupt!?



nope! i've used many hacked dream town items, but nothing has happened to my save files.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 3, 2019)

I've been looking for something like this! I tried getting ideas for my own town, but most dream towns I go to are hacked ones 

I like hacked towns, but I can't hack myself, so I'd rather take ideas from towns I can realistically emulate.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 11, 2019)

*Ahh! Sorry my friends. Life has been a little hectic, so I haven?t even made progress on the dream town list. I?ll be doing this today though, as well as adding/responding to new requests.

(Also, thank you to those who have been bumping the thread in my absence. Y?all are the best!)*​


----------



## Dracule (Aug 11, 2019)

Yael said:


> Toledo
> 4D00-0128-B579
> Yael
> Non-Hacked
> Feel yourself at home in this picturesque medieval Spanish town. Take a walk on the forest with lovely fall foliage. Walk around the Main Avenue and delight your palate with the specialty of the town: perfect peaches. Consider fishing in the pristine Tajo River, or walking through its calm streets. If the cold winds make you feel chilly, consider having a cup of coffee at El Alpiste. You can visit its many parks, like Parque Tulip?n, which features a windmill, and lots of orange and purple tulips. If you feel hungry, you can have a picnic at the park nearby, listening to the harmonious singing of the roses being blown by the wind. If you just want to hang out with the locals, you can visit the plaza or the park nearby. If your feel tired, you can stop by the spa. Toledo offers a wide variety of places which will make you fall in love with the town.



Thank you for the description! I?ve added it to the list and am visiting right now to add your tags. (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh, I'd like to add that my dream town of Canaan is a cloudy day currently.  As for the colors, it's just about every bright color you can think of.  c:



Hehe, awesome! I made the changes and decided to add three colors that stood out to me. C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



ethre said:


> bumping this thread again because i feel it's important! i'd been looking for it for the past few days, it's incredibly helpful for finding inspiration for my town



Bless you, my friend! I?m glad this is a helpful tool. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mokuren said:


> Merupuri☾ 6F00-014F-A2A8 ☾ Lisa ☾
> 
> My town is almost complete I have to redesign one house but beside that it's done



Woo! I?ve added Merupuri to the list. Thank you. (^-^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Bumping this very awesome thread on behalf of my friend since I think this thread is an excellent resource for anyone who is looking for good quality, legit towns!



Ahhh! Thank you, Jared!!! Always keeping my thread relevant for me. Hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kuriboh said:


> I've been looking for something like this! I tried getting ideas for my own town, but most dream towns I go to are hacked ones
> 
> I like hacked towns, but I can't hack myself, so I'd rather take ideas from towns I can realistically emulate.



Aw! You’ve come to the right place, because this was my intended purpose for this thread (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵). There are so many to visit, and a lot of them have similar themes so you have lots of interpretations to become inspired by.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*UPDATE:

I?ve added tags/towns to the list! As of now, the A - C / W.I.P sections are completed and update to date. I plan on finishing the S - Z section and working on the D - K section today.

The L - R section will be the last to finish, so I apologize if your town is in that grouping and hasn?t had tags added to it. :<

Thank you all for your patience!​*


----------



## Dracule (Aug 11, 2019)

*UPDATE:

The S - Z section is officially completed, as all tags have been added. (Note: I?m struggling with differentiating between spring and summer seasons, especially if there are no indicators like cherry blossoms, azalea bushes, hydrangea bushes, etc. Please let me know if I?ve mislabeled a town?s season.)*​


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you so much for doing this.    I'm just imagining how much of a pain it must be doing this. xc  Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey I’m working on a Harry Potter themed town + once it’s done I’ll post my dream address on here


----------



## CHA1N (Aug 12, 2019)

Phoenix

4E00-013D-FA71

Mayor Chain

No theme, but about 95% done. Just need to add a few small things to my secondaries' houses. Waiting on Saharah to cough up the wallpaper I need, as well as some luck for the last fortune cookie item I'm missing.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 13, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Thank you so much for doing this.    I'm just imagining how much of a pain it must be doing this. xc  Very much appreciated!!!



Thank you!!

Haha, yeah. It definitely can be. It took me about 2ish hours to complete everything I did Sunday. I have 37 more towns I have to do, so that?s hours of work. Ahhh >W<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> Hey I?m working on a Harry Potter themed town + once it?s done I?ll post my dream address on here



Woo! I love themed towns like this; they?re hard to come by without being hacked. Can?t wait. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



CHA1N said:


> Phoenix
> 
> 4E00-013D-FA71
> 
> ...



Yay! Thank you for submitting. I just added your town to the list. :>


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hogwarts ☾ 6A00-0160-982A ☾ Hermione 
Harry Potter themed town ☾ welcome to Hogwarts my Harry Potter themed town! each of my four resident’s houses are from the movies and books (ღ˘⌣˘ღ) come say hi to mayor Hermione, Harry, Ron and Hagrid ! maybe bring a Harry Potter qr to wear, or pick up an outfit and complete the scene.


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 27, 2019)

I may have to do something about my signature. That is, if I add more towns. Which is something I intend to do, while still playing “Animal Crossing: New Leaf,” before the scheduled March 20, 2020 arrival of “Animal Crossing: New Horizons.” But, in the meantime, my signature includes links to threads which certainly have my towns’ information—like Dream Address code as well as the list of the cast of villagers in each town, as well as some pictures. (The town which has me most proud is ACNLpics.)


----------

